# 2. Versuch zu Gentoo zu wechseln. [Erfolgreich]

## Beelzebub_

Hallo liebe Gentoo Gemeinschaft,

da mein erster versuch zu Gentoo zu wechseln gescheitert ist, (Es lag größten Teils an mir)

versuche ich es nun in ruhe erneut.

Mein PC:

1x SSD 60GB

1x HDD 400GB

12GB RAM 

3/6 core FX 6100 AMD Bulldozer 

GeForce GT 440 (Nvidia)

(zur Zeit nutze ich ArchLinux64Bit)

Meine beforzugte DE ist KDE außerdem werde ich den unstabel/testing zweig von Gentoo beforzugen, da ich nicht auf die Aktuellität, welche mir von ArchLinux bekannt ist, verzichten möchte.

Ich werde hier Fragen posten, falls ich Probleme bei der Installation haben sollte. Ich hoffe diesmal klappt alles. Falls ihr hilfreiche aktuelle Links überhabt - ich schaue sie mir gerne an - ansonsten komme ich auch gut selbst klar.Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Mon Sep 03, 2012 7:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Rein von der Sache her bleibt es bei den üblichen Verdächtigen:

Gentoo Handbuch

UTF-8

Deutsche Lokalisierung

nvidia

Und darf ich dir noch was sagen?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%24%7BProblem%7D+Gentoo

Mehr brauchte ich nicht  :Wink: 

----------

## bell

Das ist ja ein Monster-System. Darauf Gentoo zu installieren macht sicherlich Spaß. Die SSD als / die HDD als /home, /tmp und /var/tmp als tmpfs. Damit kannst Du selbst Libre-Office im RAM kompilieren   :Shocked: 

Vom Unstable/Testing würde ich Dir als Anfänger abraten. Bei Gentoo ist es ohne Probleme möglich die Zweige zu mischen. Also: Stabile Basis und wo es drauf ankommt: Testing oder Unstable.

An sonsten noch ein Paar Stichworte von mir

- http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/16042/was-hat-gentoo-was-andere-nicht-haben.html

- Installationsanleitung nicht nur Deutsch sondern auch parallel in Englisch lesen

- Für die SSD-Formattierung denke an "trim"

- tmpfs wie oben schon erwähnt.

- als CFLAGS die "-march=native"

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke euch, für die freundlichen Antworten.

 *bell wrote:*   

>  Die SSD als / die HDD als /home, /tmp und /var/tmp als tmpfs. 

 

Im Prinzip nicht schlecht aber ich habe mir bereits etwas besseres ausgedacht. =)

Da auf der /home auch Daten sind welche oft von Programmen benötigt werden, werde ich die /home auch auf die SSD packen.

Dies beschleunigt mein System wieder ein wenig (Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege). Auf der HDD werde ich eine /more Partition erstellen, welche für meine "Eigene Dateien" (Musik, Filme, Dokument...) da ist.

Bezüglich trim für die SSD muss ich mich noch näher informieren, das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar aber  ich denke das kann ich noch später einrichten.

Danke für die Errinerung an tmpfs, das hätte ich doch fast ganz vergessen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

So  ich habe es bereits geschaft ein minimales Gentoo einzurichten:

Meine make.conf sieht wie folgt aus:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr minizip consolekit dbus policykit udev"

Bei dem Versuch der Installation von KDE kam jedoch folgendes:

archhost / # emerge  kdebase-meta

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libical-0.48  USE="-examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2  USE="X -rle -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/media-player-info-17 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.6  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/scripts-1.0.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/usbutils-006  USE="zlib -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.33  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.56 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.1  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5  USE="ldap readline -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.8  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29  USE="crypt mhash pcre xml -doc -gmp -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.15  USE="berkdb ssl xml -iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xinerama xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs (-svga) -tslib" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1  USE="X sdl -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1  USE="introspection -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.18  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-0.10.22  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg vorbis xv -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -lame -libvisual -mms -musepack -mythtv -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1  USE="ncurses qt4 -caps -gtk -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -bindist" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6  USE="dbus raptor redland virtuoso -clucene -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.10.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libattica-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa) -webkit" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.7-r1  USE="dbus exif fam qt4 -clucene -debug -ffmpeg -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -adns -doc (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libssh-0.5.2  USE="sftp zlib -debug -doc -examples -gcrypt -pcap -server -ssh1 -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.7.2  USE="sqlite -mysql -postgres -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.3.2  USE="-common-lisp -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1  USE="gstreamer (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio -vlc -zeitgeist" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.107  USE="introspection kde nls pam -examples -gtk (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 [20101024-r2] USE="(consolekit*) -systemd%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluez-4.101-r1  USE="alsa (consolekit) cups readline usb -debug -gstreamer -pcmcia (-selinux) -test-programs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/openobex-1.5  USE="bluetooth usb -debug -irda -syslog" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obex-data-server-0.4.5  USE="usb -debug -gtk -imagemagick" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-mobilephone/obexd-0.46  USE="usb -eds -nokia -server" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/kmod-9-r3  USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -static-libs" 

[uninstall     ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1 

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/kmod ("sys-apps/kmod" is blocking sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1)

[blocks b      ] sys-apps/module-init-tools ("sys-apps/module-init-tools" is blocking sys-apps/kmod-9-r3)                                                                                                       

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-186 [171-r6] USE="gudev* hwdb* keymap* openrc%* -doc% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.17  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2  USE="nls -debug -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katepart-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libkonq-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kephal-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.8.4  USE="pam (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -lm_sensors -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kactivities-4.8.4  USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-wallpapers-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfind-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/liboxygenstyle-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksplash-4.8.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 xinerama -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcminit-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.8.4  USE="alsa (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwin-4.8.4  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -gles" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.8.4  USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug -gtk -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdialog-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.8.4  USE="handbook ldap semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -prison -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.8.4  USE="holidays (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstyles-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/dolphin-4.8.4  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -thumbnail" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwrite-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwrited-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/klipper-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -prison" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konsole-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdm-4.8.4  USE="(consolekit) handbook pam (-aqua) -debug -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.8.4  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="kde -gnome -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3  USE="libproxy ssl -gnome -smartcard -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1  USE="alsa network -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/svgpart-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9.2  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knotify-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kfile-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kstart-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kioclient-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwallet-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/attica-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knetattach-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.8.4  USE="bzip2 exif handbook sftp (-aqua) -debug -lzma -openexr -samba" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.8.4  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konqueror-4.8.4  USE="bookmarks handbook svg (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluedevil-1.2.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ar -bs -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -ug -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/solid-4.8.4  USE="bluetooth (-aqua) -debug -networkmanager -wicd" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.8.4  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.8.4-r1  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/konq-plugins-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -tidy" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.8.4  USE="handbook rss semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug -google-gadgets -gps -python -qalculate" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.8.4  USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.8.4  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/krunner-4.8.4  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.8.4  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.8.4  USE="wallpapers (-aqua)" 

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/openrc-0.10.1 ("<sys-apps/openrc-0.10.1" is blocking sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/pambase:0

  (sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-auth/pambase[consolekit] required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.107::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-186::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r6[gudev] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r5[gudev,hwdb] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-186 required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was warum zu tun ist..

----------

## Max Steel

Na steht alles auf den letzten 50 Zeilen  :Wink: 

lvm2 benötigt openrc in der Version >=0.10.1 (möglicherweiße reicht updaten von openrc) (emerge -1u)

pambase muss für polkit (was von den kdelibs benötigt wird) mit USE=consolekit installiert werden.

Das mit udev solltest du mit diesem Tipp selbst hinbekommen.

PS: ich habe es mir angewöhnt nach dem Configurieren von portage ein emerge -1 gcc glibc libtool binutils && emerge -e @world anzustoßen, um auch alle Komponenten auf den aktuellsten Stand zu bringen.

Und auch von mir der Tipp. Der unstable Zweig ist für unerfahrene etwas schwer zu händeln. Lieber auf stable System setzen und nur da wo man etwas benötigt (bspw. unstable Xorg wegen neuesten nvidia-drivers) auf unstable auszuweichen.

Wenn du dich eingelebt hast und richtig gut mit deinem System klarkommst kannst du ohne weiteres ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in deine make.conf wieder eintragen und auf unstable updaten.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Bei einer Aktuellisierung bekamm ich diesen error.(emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world)

 * ERROR: dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5:

 * ERROR: dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.4.6-1-ARCH x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.4.6-1-ARCH-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6100_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jul 2012 23:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.8-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.2

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

Tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt schon wieder nicht alleine weiter komme..

----------

## disi

 *bell wrote:*   

> Das ist ja ein Monster-System. Darauf Gentoo zu installieren macht sicherlich Spaß. Die SSD als / die HDD als /home, /tmp und /var/tmp als tmpfs. Damit kannst Du selbst Libre-Office im RAM kompilieren  
> 
> Vom Unstable/Testing würde ich Dir als Anfänger abraten. Bei Gentoo ist es ohne Probleme möglich die Zweige zu mischen. Also: Stabile Basis und wo es drauf ankommt: Testing oder Unstable.
> 
> An sonsten noch ein Paar Stichworte von mir
> ...

 

Nope, Ich habe 16GB RAM und sogar 12GB fuer /var/tmp reichen nicht aus  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Bei einer Aktuellisierung bekamm ich diesen error.(emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world)
> 
> ```
>  * ERROR: dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5 failed (compile phase):
> 
> ...

 

Die Fehlermeldung steht meist in den Zeilen darüber. 

Ansonsten ist es bei Compile-Abbrüchen immer mal sinnvoll bei bugs.gentoo.org zu suchen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Eventuell hilft das:

inter target type

../../libsrc/Dk/Dkpool.h:122:16: note: expected 'caddr_t' but argument is of type 'ccaddr_t'

sparql_core.c: In function 'sparp_query_parse':

sparql_core.c:4339:7: error: too many arguments to function 'sparyyparse'

sparql_p.h:451:5: note: declared here

In file included from ./sparql_l.l:33:0:

sparql_p.h:451:5: error: conflicting types for 'sparyyparse'

sparql.h:726:12: note: previous declaration of 'sparyyparse' was here

make[3]: *** [libwi_la-sparql_core.lo] Error 1

sparql_l.c:2604:16: warning: 'input' defined but not used

make[3]: *** [libwi_la-sparql_l.lo] Error 1

make[3]: *** [libwi_la-sparql2sqltext.lo] Error 1

./sparql_p.y: In function 'sparyyparse':

./sparql_p.y:2564:7: warning: passing argument 1 of 't_list_concat' from incompatible pointer type

../../libsrc/Dk/Dkpool.h:218:17: note: expected 'caddr_t' but argument is of type 'struct SPART **'

./sparql_p.y:2564:7: warning: passing argument 2 of 't_list_concat' from incompatible pointer type

../../libsrc/Dk/Dkpool.h:218:17: note: expected 'caddr_t' but argument is of type 'struct SPART **'

./sparql_p.y:2571:7: warning: passing argument 1 of 't_list_concat' from incompatible pointer type

../../libsrc/Dk/Dkpool.h:218:17: note: expected 'caddr_t' but argument is of type 'struct SPART **'

./sparql_p.y:2571:7: warning: passing argument 2 of 't_list_concat' from incompatible pointer type

../../libsrc/Dk/Dkpool.h:218:17: note: expected 'caddr_t' but argument is of type 'struct SPART **'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5/libsrc/Wi'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5/libsrc/Wi'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5/work/virtuoso-opensource-6.1.5/libsrc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

----------

## firefly

 *disi wrote:*   

>  *bell wrote:*   Das ist ja ein Monster-System. Darauf Gentoo zu installieren macht sicherlich Spaß. Die SSD als / die HDD als /home, /tmp und /var/tmp als tmpfs. Damit kannst Du selbst Libre-Office im RAM kompilieren  
> 
> Vom Unstable/Testing würde ich Dir als Anfänger abraten. Bei Gentoo ist es ohne Probleme möglich die Zweige zu mischen. Also: Stabile Basis und wo es drauf ankommt: Testing oder Unstable.
> 
> An sonsten noch ein Paar Stichworte von mir
> ...

 

Doch das geht. Ich habe auch 16GB RAM und ein tmpfs mit etwa 12GB (könnten auch mehr sein). Wobei das tmpfs nur für das build temp dir verwendet wird.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ok ich muss wohl bison zur Version 2.5.1 downgraden. Leider kenne ich mich da noch nicht so gut aus wie funktioniert das? 

(Ich möchte jetzt erst einmal ein System zustande bringen und dann die ganzen Sachen in ruhe lernen.)

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ok ich muss wohl bison zur Version 2.5.1 downgraden. Leider kenne ich mich da noch nicht so gut aus wie funktioniert das? 
> 
> (Ich möchte jetzt erst einmal ein System zustande bringen und dann die ganzen Sachen in ruhe lernen.)

 

Ich wurde einfach alle 'nicht-einwandfrei-compilierenden' Pakete masken und dann die Vorgaengerversionen benutzen.

Sprich:

dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5 << tut nicht

```
# echo '=dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5' >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

und weiter...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke, damit konnte ich mein System nun komplet aktuellisieren.(welches ziemlich lange gedauert hat)

Womit ich wieder bei der installation von KDE bin:

So siehts bei mir zurzeit aus:

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/pambase:0

  (sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-auth/pambase[consolekit] required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.107::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-186::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r5[gudev,hwdb] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r6[gudev] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-186 required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

Leider bin ich aus Max Steels Post nicht schlau geworden.

Worum geht es bei dieser Fehlermeldung?

Wie behebe ich sie? (Konkrete Befehle würden mir sehr helfen)

----------

## disi

Einfach einen manuellen build machen, um sie zu aktualisieren. Kann es sein, dass die stage3 sehr alt war?

```
# USE="consolekit" emerge -1 pambase udev
```

Welches Profil hast du, wegen der USE flags?

```
# eselect profile list
```

----------

## Max Steel

 *disi wrote:*   

> Einfach einen manuellen build machen, um sie zu aktualisieren. Kann es sein, dass die stage3 sehr alt war?
> 
> ```
> # USE="consolekit" emerge -1 pambase udev
> ```
> ...

 

Ersetze bitte manuell mit "einen merge auf dieses einzelne Paket mit -1 ansetzen"

ansonsten kann das für Verwirrungen sorgen  :Wink: 

ansonsten wie disi es beschrieben hat. Um das ganze dann fest einzustellen (für den nächsten merge) consolekit global in der make.conf setzen oder für dieses Paket in die package.use eintragen (Semantik: <cat>/<pak> <activeuse> <non-activeuse> )

Consolekit wird für einiges in anderen Paketen gebraucht was die Benutzung mit kde um einiges leichter macht. Also ich würde es global in make.conf setzen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ok ich muss wohl bison zur Version 2.5.1 downgraden.  
> 
> 

 

Bezüglich des Abbruchs bei virtuoso-server-6.1.5 ja, siehe hierzu Bug 427674 - dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.5 with sys-devel/bison-2.6 - In file included from sparql2sql.c:31:0: sparql_p.h:451:5: error: conflicting types for ‘sparyyparse’ 

 *Quote:*   

> Leider kenne ich mich da noch nicht so gut aus wie funktioniert das?
> 
> (Ich möchte jetzt erst einmal ein System zustande bringen und dann die ganzen Sachen in ruhe lernen.)

 

Siehe zb http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

Ich denke es ist nicht die optimale Reihenfolge erst ein System aufzusetzen, und dann erst die Gentoo-Dokumentation zu nutzen.

Sorry, aber meiner Meinung nach wären die meisten deiner Problempunkte (auch die aus deinem ersten Thread/dein erster Versuch Gentoo aufzusetzen) nicht entstanden oder leicht lösbar gewesen, wenn das Gentoo-Handbuch und die Gentoo-Dokumentationen genutzt werden würde :)

PS: Nutze für Code hier im Forum doch besser auch die Code Tags, damit wäre das ganze ein wenig übersichtlicher und auch besser lesbar.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Welches Profil hast du, wegen der USE flags?

  Laut der emerge --info *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich bin leicht verwirrt. Ich habe oben  meine make.conf geposted:

→ USE="mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr minizip consolekit dbus policykit udev" 

Consolekit ist bereits eingetragen. Oder verstehe ich gerade was völlig falsch?

Bezüglich USE="consolekit" emerge -1 pambase udev

Habe ich wieder folgenden Fehler:

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-auth/pambase:0

  (sys-auth/pambase-20101024-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    sys-auth/pambase[consolekit] required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.107::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

sys-fs/udev:0

  (sys-fs/udev-171-r6::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (sys-fs/udev-186::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r5[gudev,hwdb] required by (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-171-r6[gudev] required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-fs/udev-186 required by (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

----------

## disi

Das baut nicht automatisch alle Pakete neu, dafuer gibt es --deep und --newuse.

Mein Vorschlag: Nimm dir die Ruhe einmal durch alle deine /etc/portage/package.* Dateien zu gucken. Weil dort naemlich die Informationen aus /etc/make.conf wieder ueberschrieben werden koennen.

//edit: oder als naechsten konkreten Befehl, bevor du versuchst kde-meta zu bauen:

```
# emerge -DuaN world
```

//edit: ist schon krass womit sich die Package-Maintainer auch bei Arch alles rumschlagen muessen, wo die dann fuer dich die Entscheidungen treffen bestimmte Dinge so oder so zu konfigurieren. Wenn man Gentoo unstable hat, ist man sozusagen sein eigener Maintainer   :Razz: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

/ # emerge -DuaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libx86-1.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sdparm-1.07 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/icu-49.1.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/boost-build-1.49.0  USE="-examples -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.25 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libksba-1.2.0  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libassuan-2.0.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-dicts/myspell-en-20081002 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r1  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/libiodbc-3.52.7-r1  USE="-gtk -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kde-env-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r3  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.13  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.9.9-r1  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 [2.69]

[ebuild  N     ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.8.2  USE="exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.8.2  USE="(-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.3  USE="(-aqua) -debug -doc -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sg3_utils-1.33  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/rescan-scsi-bus-1.56 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20120706  USE="nls unicode -examples -minimal -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.23  USE="nls zlib -contrib -doc -examples -static-libs -xmp" LINGUAS="-de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/iso-codes-3.37 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-pinentry-0.3 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.4 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/raptor-2.0.8  USE="curl unicode -debug -json -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/eject-0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1  USE="eselect -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -test -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/thin-provisioning-tools-0.1.5-r1 

[ebuild  NS    ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.6 [1.12.2]

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.25-r1  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.16  USE="-examples -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r3  USE="-debug -python -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/vbetool-1.1 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.8  USE="-sndfile -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/hunspell-1.3.2-r3  USE="ncurses nls readline -static-libs" LINGUAS="-af -bg -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -eo -es -et -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -hu -ia -id -is -it -km -ku -lt -lv -mk -ms -nb -nl -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -sw -tn -uk -zu" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.12  USE="-doc -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r4  USE="cxx ogg sse -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r7  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.3  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2  USE="-debug -oss -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6  USE="-djbfft -oss -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.4  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/faad2-2.7-r2  USE="-digitalradio -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nettle-2.5  USE="gmp" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/virtuoso-odbc-6.1.4 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nspr-4.9.1-r2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/glu-7.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdread-4.2.0  USE="css" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-1.8.5-r1  USE="-debug -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/enchant-1.6.0  USE="hunspell -aspell -static-libs -zemberek" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.25-r2  USE="nls -doc -minimal (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/gnutls-2.12.20  USE="cxx nettle nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo -pkcs11 -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/virtuoso-server-6.1.4-r1  USE="ldap readline -kerberos" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10-r1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libdvdnav-4.2.0 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/fam-0 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.35  USE="introspection nls orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.30  USE="orc -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.18  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-0.10.22  USE="orc" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.35 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.22 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.8.2  USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.8.2  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -egl -pch (-qpa)" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1  USE="ncurses qt4 -caps -gtk -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -bindist" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/qimageblitz-0.0.6  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/shared-desktop-ontologies-0.10.0 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libattica-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libdbusmenu-qt-0.9.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/qt-declarative-4.8.2  USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) (-c++0x) -debug -pch (-qpa) -webkit" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19  USE="bzip2 ldap nls readline usb -adns -doc (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/automoc-0.9.88 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r2  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xinerama xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -pulseaudio -static-libs (-svga) -tslib" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.7-r1  USE="dbus exif fam qt4 -clucene -debug -ffmpeg -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-4.6.0-r1  USE="gstreamer (-aqua) -debug -pulseaudio -vlc -zeitgeist" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.77.1-r1  USE="-ruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29  USE="crypt mhash pcre xml -doc -gmp -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r2  USE="X -rle -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2  USE="alsa -debug -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -radeon" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-block/parted-3.1  USE="debug nls readline -device-mapper (-selinux) -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r1  USE="X sdl -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.18 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r7  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd flac mp3 mpeg ogg vorbis xv -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -lame -libvisual -mms -musepack -mythtv -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/redland-1.0.15  USE="berkdb ssl xml -iodbc -mysql -odbc -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/soprano-2.7.6  USE="dbus raptor redland virtuoso -clucene -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-186 [171-r6] USE="gudev* hwdb* keymap* openrc%* -doc% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/media-player-info-17 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.107  USE="introspection kde nls pam -examples -gtk (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2  USE="nls -debug -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.17  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katepart-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="kde -gnome -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3  USE="libproxy ssl -gnome -smartcard -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1  USE="alsa network -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 [20101024-r2] USE="(consolekit*) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 [4.1.4.3] USE="acl%* -xattr%" 

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1 ("<sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1" is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for dev-libs/boost-1.49.0-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

gcc-config: error: could not run/locate 'x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-cpp'

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1 failed (pretend phase):

 *   Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier won't work for KDE SC 4.6 (see bug #354837).

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   kdelibs-4.8.4-r1.ebuild, line 142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $(gcc-major-version) -lt 4 ]] || \

 *                              ( [[ $(gcc-major-version) -eq 4 && $(gcc-minor-version) -le 3 ]] ) \

 *                      && die "Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier won't work for KDE SC 4.6 (see bug #354837)."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/work/kdelibs-4.8.4'

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1:

 * ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1 failed (pretend phase):

 *   Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier won't work for KDE SC 4.6 (see bug #354837).

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                 ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   kdelibs-4.8.4-r1.ebuild, line 142:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ $(gcc-major-version) -lt 4 ]] || \

 *                              ( [[ $(gcc-major-version) -eq 4 && $(gcc-minor-version) -le 3 ]] ) \

 *                      && die "Sorry, but gcc-4.3 and earlier won't work for KDE SC 4.6 (see bug #354837)."

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1/work/kdelibs-4.8.4'

----------

## disi

```
# gcc-config -l
```

Und dann welche Version du willst z.B.:

```
# gcc-config 2
```

----------

## Beelzebub_

/ # gcc-config -l

 * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3

Irgendwas stimmt da nicht..

Edit: Muss ich die 4.6.2 noch installieren? Wie?

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> / # gcc-config -l
> 
>  * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3
> ...

 

Das kann nicht sein, es sei denn du hast ein --depclean irgendwann laufen lassen und damit den alten 'funktionierenden' Compiler entfernt?

Hast du versucht den neuen zu setzen?

```
# gcc-config 1
```

Wenn der neue nicht tut... an diesem Punkt wuerde ich sagen:

 *Quote:*   

> Uebungsunterbrechung, Ausgangslage einnehmen, nochmal!

 

Alternativ noch einmal das stage3 ueber root / entpacken damit du einen funktionierenden Compiler bekommst?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ja, ich habe ein depclean drüber geworfen.. shame on me   :Embarassed: 

Aber ich denke gcc-config 1 hat funktioniert.

Ich compiliere gerade die 4.6.2 version von gcc

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ja, ich habe ein depclean drüber geworfen.. shame on me  
> 
> Aber ich denke gcc-config 1 hat funktioniert.
> 
> Ich compiliere gerade die 4.6.2 version von gcc

 

Ist ja kein Problem den neuen zu benutzen, im Grunde koenntest du nun mit dem world update fortfahren...

Als Tip:

Compiler, Kernel, PAM-Sachen, shadow etc. wenn das bei depclean auftaucht, grosse Vorsicht walten lassen...

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> / # gcc-config -l
> 
>  * gcc-config: Active gcc profile is invalid!
> 
>  [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.6.3
> ...

 

Du hast deinen bisherigen gcc-4.5.3 aus dem stable Zweig deinstalliert. Der nun noch vorhandene gcc-.4.6.3 wird aber nicht automatisch aktiv gesetzt, da musst du dich schon selbst drum kümmern. Bei der Installation von gcc-.4.6.3 sollte es auch einen deutlichen Hinweis dazu gegeben haben  :Wink: 

```
# gcc-config 4.6.3

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# fix_libtool_files.sh 4.5.3
```

 Danach sollte das gcc Profil wieder passen.

PS: Schau am besten auch noch mal in der Gentoo GCC-Aktualisierungsanleitung

----------

## Beelzebub_

Mein world update stoppte hier:

>>> Emerging (113 of 136) sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

 * udev-init-scripts-12.tar.bz2 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-init-scripts-12.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

>>> Install udev-init-scripts-12 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/ category sys-fs

make -j12 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/ install 

>>> Completed installing udev-init-scripts-12 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

>>> Installing (113 of 136) sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-171-r6

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.25-r1:

 * Please try in-kernel ALSA drivers instead of the alsa-driver ebuild.

 * If alsa-driver works for you where a *recent* kernel does not, we want 

 * to know about this. Our e-mail address is alsa-bugs@gentoo.org

 * However, if you notice no sound output or instability, please try to 

 * upgrade your kernel to a newer version first.

 * Messages for package media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.25-r2:

 * To take advantage of the init script, and automate the process of

 * saving and restoring sound-card mixer levels you should

 * add alsasound to the boot runlevel. You can do this as

 * root like so:

 *      # rc-update add alsasound boot

 * The ALSA core should be built into the kernel or loaded through other

 * means. There is no longer any modular auto(un)loading in alsa-utils.

 * Messages for package media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.30:

 * The Gstreamer plugins setup has changed quite a bit on Gentoo,

 * applications now should provide the basic plugins needed.

 * The new seperate plugins are all named 'gst-plugins-<plugin>'.

 * To get a listing of currently available plugins execute 'emerge -s gst-plugins-'.

 * In most cases it shouldn't be needed though to emerge extra plugins.

 * Messages for package media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.18:

 * The Gstreamer plugins setup has changed quite a bit on Gentoo,

 * applications now should provide the basic plugins needed.

 * 

 * The new seperate plugins are all named 'gst-plugins-<plugin>'.

 * To get a listing of currently available plugins execute 'emerge -s gst-plugins-'.

 * In most cases it shouldn't be needed though to emerge extra plugins.

 * Messages for package app-crypt/pinentry-0.8.1:

 * We no longer install pinentry-curses and pinentry-qt SUID root by default.

 * Linux kernels >=2.6.9 support memory locking for unprivileged processes.

 * The soft resource limit for memory locking specifies the limit an

 * unprivileged process may lock into memory. You can also use POSIX

 * capabilities to allow pinentry to lock memory. To do so activate the caps

 * USE flag and add the CAP_IPC_LOCK capability to the permitted set of

 * your users.

 * Messages for package app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.19:

 * If you wish to view images emerge:

 * media-gfx/xloadimage, media-gfx/xli or any other viewer

 * Remember to use photo-viewer option in configuration file to activate

 * the right viewer.

 * 

 * Please remember to restart gpg-agent if a different version

 * of the agent is currently used. If you are unsure of the gpg

 * agent you are using please run 'killall gpg-agent',

 * and to start a fresh daemon just run 'gpg-agent --daemon'.

 * Messages for package app-misc/strigi-0.7.7-r1:

 * Because you didn't enable either of the available backends:

 * clucene or hyperestraier, strigi may not be functional.

 * If you intend to use standalone strigi indexer (not needed for KDE),

 * be sure to reinstall app-misc/strigi with either clucene (recommended)

 * or hyperestraier (unreliable) USE flag enabled.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-171-r6

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 100 info files.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

----------

## disi

make.conf:

```
EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="-collision-protect"
```

Das ist aber etwas gefaehrlich... sollte aber OK sein?!?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Nur aus interesse, was bedeutet das   :Question: 

Nun siehts so aus:

# emerge -DuaN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-fs/udev-186 [171-r6] USE="gudev* hwdb* keymap* openrc%* -doc% -static-libs%" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-misc/media-player-info-17 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19  USE="-static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3  USE="lvm1 readline thin udev (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-0.107  USE="introspection kde nls pam -examples -gtk (-selinux) -systemd" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320  USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0  USE="-debug -examples" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2  USE="nls -debug -remote-access" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-power/upower-0.9.17  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ios" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev udisks upower -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test (-upnp) -zeroconf" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0  USE="(-aqua) -debug" LINGUAS="-ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -en_GB -eo -es -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -is -it -ja -km -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/katepart-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7  USE="kde -gnome -mono -networkmanager -perl -python -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3  USE="libproxy ssl -gnome -smartcard -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1  USE="introspection ssl -debug -doc -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1  USE="alsa network -debug" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 [20101024-r2] USE="(consolekit*) -systemd%" 

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 [4.1.4.3] USE="acl%* -xattr%" 

[blocks b      ] <sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1 ("<sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5-r1" is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 24) sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

 * udev-init-scripts-12.tar.bz2 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking udev-init-scripts-12.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/work/udev-init-scripts-12 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

>>> Install udev-init-scripts-12 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/ category sys-fs

make -j12 DESTDIR=/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/ install 

>>> Completed installing udev-init-scripts-12 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/image/

ecompressdir: bzip2 -9 /usr/share/doc

>>> Installing (1 of 24) sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-171-r6

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127 dropped

 * due to unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-0.107 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-power/upower-0.9.17 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/katepart-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: app-misc/media-player-info-17 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/udev-186 dropped due to unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * sys-fs/udev-171-r6

 *      /lib/udev/net.sh

 *      /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules

 * 

 * Package 'sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * Messages for package sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127 dropped

 * due to unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-auth/polkit-0.107:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-0.107 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-power/upower-0.9.17:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-power/upower-0.9.17 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19:

 * emerge --keep-going: dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1:

 * emerge --keep-going: media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-base/katepart-4.8.4:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/katepart-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package app-misc/media-player-info-17:

 * emerge --keep-going: app-misc/media-player-info-17 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30:

 * emerge --keep-going: media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4 dropped due to unsatisfied

 * dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udev-186:

 * emerge --keep-going: sys-fs/udev-186 dropped due to unsatisfied dependency.

 * 

 * The following 24 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-12/temp/build.log'

 *  (sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.5_p20120320::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules-0.98_pre20101127::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-apps/shadow-4.1.5.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/polkit-0.107::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-fs/udisks-1.0.4-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-base/khelpcenter-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/libproxy-0.4.7::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-power/upower-0.9.17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (dev-libs/libatasmart-0.19::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/polkit-qt-0.103.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/libsoup-2.38.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-libs/phonon-gstreamer-4.6.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-base/katepart-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (app-misc/media-player-info-17::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-base/kdelibs-4.8.4-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-base/kdesu-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.30::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-base/nepomuk-4.8.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent-0.99.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (net-libs/glib-networking-2.32.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (sys-fs/udev-186::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * After world updates, it is important to remove obsolete packages with

 * emerge --depclean. Refer to `man emerge` for more information.

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Nur aus interesse, was bedeutet das  

 

Alles in $EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, wird hinten an dein emerge Befehl automatisch angehaengt und --keep-going bricht nicht nach Fehlern ab sondern macht erstmal weiter und versucht das naechste ebuild etc.

Alles in $FEATURES sind Optionen, die man ab- anstellen kann z.B. das Dateien von anderen Paketen nicht ueberschrieben werden...

//edit: vielleicht hast du einen Tippfehler gemacht?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Hier noch mal meine make.conf sollte alles richtig sein:

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr minizip consolekit dbus policykit udev"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going"

FEATURES="-collision-protect"

----------

## disi

Gucke gerade durch 'man make.conf'

http://dev.gentoo.org/~zmedico/portage/doc/man/make.conf.5.html

Demnach sollte das funktionieren:

```
COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/udev/net.sh /lib/udev/rules.d/90-network.rules"
```

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für eure bemühungen mir zu helfen. Ich denke es hat geklappt.

Ich emerge jetzt kdebase-meta, mal hoffen das es jetzt klappt.

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Danke für eure bemühungen mir zu helfen. Ich denke es hat geklappt.
> 
> Ich emerge jetzt kdebase-meta, mal hoffen das es jetzt klappt.

 

Cool!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

So KDE ist installiert.

Außerdem ist xorg-server und nvidia-drivers bereits installiert.

KDM habe ich unter /etc/conf.d/xdm eingetragen und rc-update add xdm default ausgeführt.

Nach einem Neustart meldete sich KDM jedoch nicht.

Der befehl Xorg-configure läuft bei mir ins leere und eine /etc/X11/xorg.conf exestiert nicht.

Habe ich was vergessen?

Edit:// Ups evtl fehlt xorg-x11 dopch nicht ist ja bereits in xorg-server drinnLast edited by Beelzebub_ on Thu Jul 26, 2012 2:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Jo, die binary Treiber benoetigen extra Konfiguration:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers

----------

## Beelzebub_

So die nvidia treiber sind jetzt installiert und laufen auch. (lsmod gab mir den beweis)

Nur started kdm nicht mit → /etc/init.d/xdm start .Es meldet, es liefe schon, da ich es natürlich schon in rc-update reingepackt habe.

Allerdings meldet sich KDM nicht nach dem Systemstart.

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> So die nvidia treiber sind jetzt installiert und laufen auch. (lsmod gab mir den beweis)
> 
> Nur started kdm nicht mit → /etc/init.d/xdm start .Es meldet, es liefe schon, da ich es natürlich schon in rc-update reingepackt habe.
> 
> Allerdings meldet sich KDM nicht nach dem Systemstart.

 

lsmod ist eigentlich voellig egal auf Kommandozeile, weil der nVidia-Treiber keinen Framebuffer hat sondern alles geheim ist... Du brauchst eine funktionierende manuell konfigurierte xorg.conf, das kann xorg-server fuer die binary Treiber eben nicht.

Musst du dich nun entweder selbst durchlesen oder einen nVidia-Fanboy fragen.   :Razz: 

um xdm neu anzuschubsen:

```
# /etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe eine xorg.conf mit nvidia-xconfig erstellt, welche eigentlich funktionieren sollte

Edit: Ich habe jetzt einfach meine funktionierende xorg.conf von Arch rübergepackt, an der xorg.conf kann es also nicht mehr liegen. (Das Problem besteht weiterhin)

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

[ 27665.510] _XSERVTransSocketUNIXCreateListener: ...SocketCreateListener() failed

[ 27665.510] _XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: server already running

[ 27665.510] 

Fatal server error:

[ 27665.510] Cannot establish any listening sockets - Make sure an X server isn't already running

[ 27665.510] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[ 27665.510] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 27665.510] 

[ 27665.510] Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

cat /var/log/kdm.log

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich jetzt noch machen könnte um das Problem, das kdm nicht startet zu fixen.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fuchur

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> /usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> /usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Lass mal 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 als root durchlaufen.

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für den tipp, leider zu spät. Ich habe xorg neu installiert und siehe da ich sehe KDM aber mehr auch nicht.

Ich kann mich nicht anmelden, meine Tastatur und Maus sind wie eingefrohren und haben keinen effeckt.

Fehlen mir Treiber?   :Confused: 

Nicht ärgern wenn ich etwas zu früh poste, ich arbeite dran. http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Evdev

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Danke für den tipp, leider zu spät. Ich habe xorg neu installiert und siehe da ich sehe KDM aber mehr auch nicht.
> 
> Ich kann mich nicht anmelden, meine Tastatur und Maus sind wie eingefrohren und haben keinen effeckt.
> 
> Fehlen mir Treiber?  

 

Das weiss ich nicht, sitze nicht vor deinem Rechner.

Wenn bei gentoo ein Programm nicht startet oder du findest etwas in den logs mit:

```

error while loading shared libraries: XXXXXXXXX
```

 dann ist eigentlich das erste was du durchlaufen lassen solltest

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Darum noch einmal lass erste einmal revdep-rebuild durchlaufen, ich gehe davon aus das noch mehr neu gebaut werden muss.

Wenn dann immer noch nicht geht Xorg.log und xorg.conf zum überprüfen zu verfügung stellen.

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> So die nvidia treiber sind jetzt installiert und laufen auch. (lsmod gab mir den beweis)
> 
> ...

  Denn Treiber hast du dir doch hoffentlich nicht manuell ins System geschossen, sondern via Paketmanager/ebuild installiert?

----------

## disi

are you sure Xorg isn't already running?!?

Bit du noch im chroot und noch nicht reboot in das neue System?   :Idea: 

vergiss vorher das passwd nicht und den bootloader, da du ja nicht wirklich dem Handbuch folgst?

das mit den missing pty devices vorher sah ja auch nach einer livecd aus...

p.s. bin nun auf Bier  :Very Happy:  liebe den neuen Terry PRatchett, den ich lese  :Very Happy:  lol Ratten... ueberall

----------

## Beelzebub_

ups ertappt ..ne ich habe nur die Fehlermeldungen aus einem chroot heraus gesucht.

So den revdep-rebuild habe ich jetzt zur Sicherheit noch mal drüberlaufen lassen. Dake dafür.

Das Problem, dass ich meine Maus nicht bewegen und keine Tastatureingaben machn kann, bleibt leider.

Habt ihr eine Idee? Also die Tastatur ging in der shell ja noch.... ich denke es könnte möglicherweise vielleicht an X liegen.

Wenn ihr noch gerne log ausgaben zum analysieren braucht, einfach nachfragen ich vergesse das manchmal:

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

[     4.571] 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

[     4.571] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[     4.571] Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[     4.571] Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

[     4.571] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

[     4.571] Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

[     4.571]  

[     4.571] Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

[     4.571]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[     4.571] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     4.571] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 23:47:48 2012

[     4.573] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[     4.573] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[     4.574] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[     4.574] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[     4.574] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[     4.575] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[     4.575] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[     4.575] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[     4.575] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[     4.575] (==) Automatically adding devices

[     4.575] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[     4.582] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[     4.582] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[     4.582] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[     4.582] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[     4.582] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[     4.582] (II) Loader magic: 0x7d5ac0

[     4.582] (II) Module ABI versions:

[     4.582]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[     4.582]    X.Org Video Driver: 12.0

[     4.582]    X.Org XInput driver : 16.0

[     4.582]    X.Org Server Extension : 6.0

[     4.583] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0de0:19da:1199 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xf0000000/134217728, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[     4.583] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[     4.583] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[     4.589] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[     4.590] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.590]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.590]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.590]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[     4.590] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[     4.590] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[     4.590] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.590]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.590]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.590]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[     4.590] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[     4.590] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[     4.591] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[     4.694] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     4.694]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.694]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.694] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  295.59  Wed Jun  6 21:40:44 PDT 2012

[     4.694] (II) Loading extension GLX

[     4.695] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[     4.695] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[     4.695] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.695]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.13.0

[     4.695]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[     4.695]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 6.0

[     4.696] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[     4.696] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[     4.698] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[     4.698] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[     4.698] (II) Unloading dri

[     4.698] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[     4.698] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     4.698] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[     4.698] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[     4.698] (II) Unloading dri2

[     4.698] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[     4.698] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[     4.698] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[     4.707] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[     4.707]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.707]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[     4.710] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  295.59  Wed Jun  6 21:21:24 PDT 2012

[     4.710] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[     4.710] (++) using VT number 7

[     4.714] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[     4.714] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[     4.714] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[     4.715] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.715]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.715]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     4.715] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[     4.715] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[     4.715] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[     4.717] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     4.717]    compiled for 1.12.3, module version = 1.0.0

[     4.717]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[     4.717] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[     4.717] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[     4.717] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[     4.719] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     4.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[     4.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     4.719] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[     4.719] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

[     4.719] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "1440x900 +0+0"

[     4.719] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

[     4.719] (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 2D acceleration

[     6.106] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (PKB Maestro223DXL (CRT-1)) does not support NVIDIA 3D

[     6.106] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     Vision stereo.

[     6.108] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GT 440 (GF108) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[     6.108] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[     6.108] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 70.08.29.00.00

[     6.108] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[     6.108] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[     6.113] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GT 440 at PCI:1:0:0

[     6.113] (--) NVIDIA(0):     PKB Maestro223DXL (CRT-1)

[     6.113] (--) NVIDIA(0): PKB Maestro223DXL (CRT-1): 160.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[     6.141] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[     6.141] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device PKB Maestro223DXL (CRT-1) (Using EDID frequencies

[     6.141] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[     6.150] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: CRT-1

[     6.150] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[     6.150] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "1440x900+0+0"

[     6.150] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

[     6.178] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (76, 84); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[     6.178] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[     6.178] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[     6.178] (II) NVIDIA: Using 3072.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory

[     6.178] (II) NVIDIA:     access.

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[     6.183] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[     6.190] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1440x900+0+0"

[     6.227] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[     6.294] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[     6.294] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[     6.295] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[     6.295] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[     6.295] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[     6.295] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[     6.295] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[     6.296] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[     6.296] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[     6.296] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[     6.296] (II) Unloading dri2

[     6.296] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[     6.296] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[     6.296] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[     6.296] (==) RandR enabled

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[     6.296] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[     6.298] (II) Initializing extension GLX

cat /var/log/kdm.log

********************************************************************************

Note that your system uses syslog. All of kdm's internally generated messages

(i.e., not from libraries and external programs/scripts it uses) go to the

daemon.* syslog facility; check your syslog configuration to find out to which

file(s) it is logged. PAM logs messages related to authentication to authpriv.*.

********************************************************************************

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/X: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 21:00:35 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 21:23:20 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 21:53:37 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 22:16:39 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 22:32:34 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 22:59:36 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 23:17:29 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

X.Org X Server 1.12.3

Release Date: 2012-07-09

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.0-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jul 26 18:42:31 CEST 2012 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 ro

Build Date: 26 July 2012  08:53:05PM

Current version of pixman: 0.26.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Jul 26 23:47:48 2012

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

klauncher(1876) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(1870)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned

----------

## Beelzebub_

Game over?  :Shocked: 

----------

## disi

Also das ganze Thema waere eher in Deutsches Forum als Diskussion... weil du ja offenbar um Hilfe suchst. In Deutschland ist das nun 23:00...

Er kann udev nicht laden oder so... wird der Dienst beim Booten geladen?

```
# rc-update add udev boot
```

Ansonsten wenn du den xorg-server aktualisiert hast aber nicht die Input Devices? Du hast den Display?

```
# emerge -1 $(qlist -C -I x11-drivers)
```

Ansonsten gibt es noch die 'raw' input Methode fuer Xorg:

Ctrl+Alt+SysRq+R

Dann kannst du mit Alt+F1 auf die Konsole wechseln ohne X11.

//edit: oh and good old  :Wink: 

```
# revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke für deine Antwort leider hilft das nicht, bzw ich habe es schon versucht.

Was meinst du mit Display? Ich sehe halt das Loginfenster von KDM kann jedoch nicht interagieren.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Und wo ist die "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"?

Nach welcher Anleitung hast du xorg eingerichtet?

Aufgefallen ist mir er mal in deiner xorg.log

```
[ 4.582] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[ 4.582] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[ 4.582] (WW) Disabling Mouse0 
```

Wie du an Hotplugging für keyboard und mouse kommst, habe ich nicht oder nutze es nicht, keine Ahnung.

Dann hast du auch viele Fehlermeldungen das D-bus nicht läuft. Schau mal mit

```
rc-update show
```

 ob dbus läuft wenn nicht

```
rc-update add dbus default

und

/etc/init.d/dbus start
```

Noch etwas: *bell wrote:*   

> Vom Unstable/Testing würde ich Dir als Anfänger abraten. Bei Gentoo ist es ohne Probleme möglich die Zweige zu mischen. Also: Stabile Basis und wo es drauf ankommt: Testing oder Unstable.

 

Du hörst nicht auf das was dir andere anraten (wie schon im ersten Thread), du gehst nicht nach dem Handbuch vor, 

und stellst auch nicht alle infos/logs/configs zu Verfügung.

Das kann so nix werden. Du wirst auch dieses mal wider scheitern und die Schnauze von gentoo voll habe. Mit dem Anfängerwissen das

du von gentoo hast (hatten alle am Anfang mal und das ist nicht schlimm) kann das so nicht klappen. Ich habe da auch kein Problem mit

(wenn mir keine Lösung einfällt kann ich dir auch nicht Antworten) aber du musst deine Vorgehensweise überdenken, das ist mal so als 

Tip gedacht (nicht in den falschen Hals kriegen).

Wie geschrieben, die "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" zu Verfügung stellen, und nach welcher Anleitung du xorg.conf eingerichtet hast?

MfG

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Danke für deine Antwort leider hilft das nicht, bzw ich habe es schon versucht.
> 
> Was meinst du mit Display? Ich sehe halt das Loginfenster von KDM kann jedoch nicht interagieren.

 

Das sind zu 99,99999% die x11-drivers, weil du aber diesen udev Fehler gezeigt hast... kein Plan, viel Glueck.

@fuchur, sollte nicht eine einzelne Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-peng.conf

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

EndSection
```

reichen?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *disi wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> @fuchur, sollte nicht eine einzelne Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia-peng.conf
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sollte man heute in "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/" aufteilen können habe ich bei gentoo mit dem nvidia module nie ausprobiert, bei fedora nutze ich das nouveau module.

Bei fedora mit nouveau habe ich nur "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/00-system-setup-keyboard.conf" mit

```

# This file is autogenerated by system-setup-keyboard. Any

# modifications will be lost.

Section "InputClass"

    Identifier  "system-setup-keyboard"

    MatchIsKeyboard "on"

    Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option      "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

    Option      "XkbOptions"    "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp,"

EndSection
```

und sonst nichts, läuft also ohne selber Hand anzulegen.

In nutze aber bei gentoo noch weiter die "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" 

(und Beelzebub_ laut logs auch).

Hat den Vorteil das ich mein unterschiedliche "ServerLayout" besser verwalten kann (ob twinview oder xinerame oder aber ein Xserver pro Monitor usw.).

Je nachdem wie ich mein Xorg starte bzw. welches "ServerLayout" an erster stelle steht und abgearbeitet wird. Ist für mich halt übersichtlicher.

Wenn ich nur ein Monitor haben möchte habe ich für meine Nvidia Karte folgendes in der xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier          "ONE-SCREEN"

    Screen              0               "SCREEN_0"

    InputDevice         "MOUSE_0"       "CorePointer"

    InputDevice         "KEYBOARD_0"    "CoreKeyboard"

    Option              "AIGLX"         "on"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option              "allowmouseopenfail"

    Option              "AllowEmptyInput"   "off"

    Option              "AutoAddDevices"    "off"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "KEYBOARD_0"

#   Driver              "kbd"

    Driver              "keyboard"

    Option              "CoreKeyboard"

    Option              "AutoRepeat"        "250 30"

    Option              "XkbModel"          "pc105"

    Option              "XkbLayout"         "de"

#   Option              "XkbLayout"         "us_intl"

    Option              "XkbVariant"        "nodeadkeys"

    Option              "XkbOptions"        "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "MOUSE_0"

    Driver              "mouse"

    Option              "Device"            "/dev/psaux"

    Option              "Protocol"          "IMPS/2"

    Option              "Emulate3Buttons"   "no"

    Option              "Emulate3Timeout"   "50"

    Option              "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                                  "NVIDIA_0"

#   Driver                                      "nouveau"

    Driver                                      "nvidia"

#   Driver                                      "nv"

#   Driver                                      "vesa"

# 0 : disable agp

# 1 : use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible

# 2 : use AGPGART, if possible

# 3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP)

    Option              "NvAGP"                 "2"

    Option              "NoLogo"                "on"

    Option              "DPMS"                  "on"

#   Option              "HWcursor"              "off"

    Option              "DynamicTwinView"       "off"

    Option              "RenderAccel"           "on"

    Option              "AllowGLXWithComposite" "on"

    Option              "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "on"

    Option              "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on"

    Option              "RandRRotation"         "on"

    Option              "CursorShadow"          "on"

#   Option              "DisableGLXRootClipping""on"

#   Option              "DRI"                   "on"

#   VideoRam                                    131072

    BusID                                       "PCI:2:0:0"

    Screen                                      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier      "SCREEN_0"

    Device          "NVIDIA_0"

    Monitor         "MONITOR_1"

#   DefaultDepth    24

#   DefaultDepth    32

#   DefaultFbBpp    32

#   DefaultDepth    16

#   DefaultFbBpp    16

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     8

        Modes   "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "640x512" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     16

        Modes   "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "640x512" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     24

        Modes   "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "640x512" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Depth     32

        Modes   "1920x1080" "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "640x512" "640x480" "512x384" "400x300" "320x240"

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Hoffe ich habe alles richtig raus kopiert und nichts vergessen.

MfG

----------

## bell

Schmeiße mal "keyboard" und "mouse" aus Deiner make.conf raus und setze 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

Das übernimmt beides. Nach dem Update aufruf 

```
emerge -uvaDN world
```

sollte dann x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev auf Deinem System sein und der X-Server auf die Events der Eingabegeräte reagieren.

PS: Meine Nvidia-xorg.conf sieht so aus:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "nVidia Card"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option       "NoLogo" "True"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier "keyboard-all"

   Driver "evdev"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## Beelzebub_

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 295.40  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-06.nvidia.com)  Thu Apr  5 22:40:34 PDT 2012

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 295.33  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-08.nvidia.com)  Sat Mar 17 15:58:33 PDT 2012

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "evdev" # oder mouse

    Option         "Protocol" "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "PKB Maestro223DXL"

    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce GT 440"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1920x1080 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"

    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

   Identifier   "keyboard"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

   Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

   Option      "XkbOptions" "rwin,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"   # Mittels dieser Zeile wird der Affengriff CTRL+ALT+Backspace wieder aktiviert

   MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

//Edit: Danke für die Vorschläge, ich update gerade mal schauen.

//Edit: @bell Ich habe deinen Rat befolgt. Nach dem Update hat sich jedoch nichts geändert (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev existiert in meinem system)

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich benutze bei "INPUT_DEVICES=" in der make.conf für meine xorg.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

Und bell geht denn anderen weg über

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
```

 bei seiner xorg.conf.

Musst halt mal schauen eine Lösung sollte wohl dann auch bei dir funktionieren (geht bei andern ja auch)

MfG

----------

## bell

Ist bei Dir im Kernel evdev aktiv?

```
 │ Symbol: INPUT_EVDEV [=y]                                                │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: Event interface                                                 │  

  │   Defined at drivers/input/Kconfig:133                                  │  

  │   Depends on: !S390 && !UML && INPUT [=y]                               │  

  │   Location:                                                             │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   │  

  │       -> Input device support                                           │  

  │         -> Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...) (INPUT │  

```

Und schmeiß Deine generierte xorg.conf weg. Diese ist meiner Meinung nach für xorg-server vor 1.4 zu gebrauchen gewesen. Es wurden genügend gute Beispiele gepostet.

PS: Da Du auf Testing/Unstable stehst, solltest Du auch auf sys-apps/portage-2.2 gehen. Damit wirst Du weniger Probleme haben als mit 2.1.

evdev vs. keyboard+mouse

Über evdev funktioniert die automatische Erkennung der Eingabegeräte mit Hilfe von udev. Sprich: Du steckst eine Maus ins USB rein und kannst sie sofort nutzen.

keyboard+mouse: ist der Old-Scool Weg mit einer statischen Konfiguration ohne die automatische Erkennung. Wenn Du dies nutzen willst musst Du xorg-server mit USE="-udev" kompilieren oder die Option "AutoAddDevices" "false" in der xorg.conf setzen.

----------

## firefly

 *bell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> evdev vs. keyboard+mouse
> 
> Über evdev funktioniert die automatische Erkennung der Eingabegeräte mit Hilfe von udev.

 

Falsch. evdev ist ein generischer Treiber für input geräte. Und das hat erstmal garnichts mit der automatischen Erkennung zu tun.

Du kannst sehr wohl den evdev treiber ohne autmatische Erkennung verwenden.

----------

## bell

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Du kannst sehr wohl den evdev treiber ohne autmatische Erkennung verwenden.

 Hab nie was gegenteiliges behauptet. Wollte nur aus der User-Sicht hervorheben dass es damit geht und mit den mouse/keyboard nicht.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich vermute weniger, das es an der xorg.conf liegt.

Naja, aufjedenfall startet xdm bzw kdm nicht mehr. Ich lande direkt wieder in der Shell.

ich habe mal ein paar dienste getestet:

/etc/init.d/dbus status # ist ok

/etc/init.d/xdm  # macht probleme, weil udev nicht starten kann

/etc/init.d/udev # kann nicht starten. Beschwert sich weil fur diese Version von udev  CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y im Kernel braucht.

Gut ich habe dann eben mit make menuconfig nachgeschaut und die option aktiviert und neugebaut und..

nach dem neustart lande ich wieder in der shell.

Also schaue ich nach ob udev starten konnte.

/etc/init.d/udev # kann nicht starten. Beschwert sich weil fur diese Version von udev  CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y im Kernel braucht.

Und jetzt bin ich verwirrt .. noch mal im kernel nachgeschaut aber DEVTMPFS ist aktiviert.

//Edit: also udev beschwert sich das udev-mount probleme hat

//Edit: Sy hatte ausversehen evdev geschrieben statt udev   :Embarassed:   ist nun korrigiert.Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Fri Jul 27, 2012 10:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich vermute weniger, das es an der xorg.conf liegt.
> 
> Naja, aufjedenfall startet xdm bzw kdm nicht mehr. Ich lande direkt wieder in der Shell.
> 
> ich habe mal ein paar dienste getestet:
> ...

 

Kannst du mal genau beschreiben wie du den kernel baust und den bootloader aktualisierst den neuen Kernel zu benutzen? Ist /boot auf einer extra Partition?

----------

## Beelzebub_

 :Twisted Evil:   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil: 

//Edit: Willst du mich Heiraten?

Deine Vermutung war richtig, ich habe einen Befehl falsch geschrieben und es gab keine Fehlermeldung deshalb habe ich das lange übersehen.

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

>   
> 
> //Edit: Willst du mich Heiraten?
> 
> Deine Vermutung war richtig, ich habe einen Befehl falsch geschrieben und es gab keine Fehlermeldung deshalb habe ich das lange übersehen.

 

Hehe, keine Panik. Das ist allen schon passiert...   :Mad: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

1)

Hmm.. warum habe ich in der Kde-session kein Internetzugang? (in der shell gings noch)

So ich habe versucht networkmanagement zu installieren:

n file included from plugin.c:53:0:

/usr/include/linux/if_pppox.h:84:26: error: field 'pppol2tp' has incomplete type

/usr/include/linux/if_pppox.h:99:28: error: field 'pppol2tp' has incomplete type

make[2]: *** [plugin.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5/pppd/plugins/rp-pppoe'

/bin/sh: line 0: exit: minconn.so: numeric argument required

make[1]: *** [all] Error 255

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5/pppd/plugins'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3184:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPTS="${CFLAGS} -D_GNU_SOURCE" || die "compile failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5'

>>> Failed to emerge net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/build.log'

*** Resuming merge...

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * emerge --keep-going: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r5 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.3 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2:

 * ERROR: net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2 failed (compile phase):

 *   compile failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3184:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPTS="${CFLAGS} -D_GNU_SOURCE" || die "compile failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/work/ppp-2.4.5'

 * Messages for package net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r5:

 * emerge --keep-going: net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r5 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * Messages for package kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.3:

 * emerge --keep-going: kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.3 dropped due to

 * unsatisfied dependency.

 * 

 * The following 3 packages have failed to build or install:

 * 

 *  (net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/net-dialup/ppp-2.4.5-r2/temp/build.log'

 *  (net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.4.0-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

 *  (kde-misc/networkmanagement-0.9.0.3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

//Edit: Es müsste auch mit den Standartkomponenten gehen, aber wie?

Ich habe dlan, also eine direkte Verbindung.

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, das net.eth0 und netmount nicht gestartet wurden.

 ...bin ich einfach nur zu dumm?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  ...bin ich einfach nur zu dumm?

 

Dein problem ist einfach das du ~amd64 also testing/unstable verwendest. Ich nutze jetzt gentoo über 10 Jahre.

Wenn ich heute mit der Erfahrung die ich über die Jahre mit gentoo gesammelt habe testing/unstable installieren würde

müsste ich mich sehr anstrengen, und das heisst auch das ich mir bewusst bin das Ich je nachdem wie der unstable/testing

Zweig momentan "ausschaut" (gibt sicherlich einen Grund warum die Pakete noch nicht stable sind) bei Problemen im Forum oder im

Bugzilla suchen muss. Auch wird es nicht möglich sein ~amd64 zu installieren wenn man noch nicht 100% verstanden

oder das wissen hat wie emerger funktioniert.

Die wurde mehrfach gesagt das du stable nehmen solltest. Und es dann auch möglich ist kde testing/unstable zu installieren bzw die

Zweige zu mischen.

Ich sehe das mal so und das ist auch meine feste Meinung. Du wirst noch einmal von Anfang anfangen müsse und zwar mit Stable.

Dieses musst du fest nach Handbuch installieren bzw. nach den Tips die dir schon in zwei Threads gegeben wurden. Einschliesslich

KDE Stable. Danach wird dir sicherlich jemand der KDE nutzt helfen auf KDE testing/stable upzudaten, lesen sicherlich genug

mit die KDE testing/stable nutzen und dir dann den Weg zeigen (wird aus einer funktionierenden Installation auch bei KDE nicht 

unmöglich sein für eine Anfänger). 

Zu deiner Frage ob du zu dämlich für gentoo bist? Keine Ahnung. Die Antwort kann ich dir gerne geben wenn du es mal mit dem 

Stable gentoo Zweig versucht hast. Habe in dieser Hinsicht damit auch überhaupt keine Probleme  :Smile:  (da bin ich komplett "schmerzfrei").

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich glaube nicht unbedingt, dass das Problem mit der Internetverbindung am Testingzweig liegt.

Warum ich gentoo auf ~amd64 habe? Weil ich nicht gerne mit alten Programmen arbeite. Unter ArchLinux habe ich Stable, weil man da noch richtig aktuell bleibt. (zB Firefox 14)  Bei Gentoo ist der Stable zweig nicht so aktuell.(Eher Debian stable) Ich habe außerdem sehr viel über Gentoo in den letzten Tagen gelernt, genau weil ich Testing drinn habe. Wenn sich der Testingzweig jedoch so extrem unbenutzbar herrausstellen sollte, werde ich alles noch mal neu versuchen, was du mir ja fast in jedem Post räts.  

Zurück zum Problem, ich habe bereits versucht eine Stabiele version vom networkmanager zu installieren, hatte jedoch den gleichen fehler.

Aber eigentlich müsste ich die Internetverbindung auch so zum laufen zu bringen. Nur alles was ich bis jetzt versucht habe ist gescheitert.

Eure Ideen sind mir Willkommen.   :Idea: 

//Edit: Ups, habe ich noch garnicht erwähnt das KDE super läuft? Nur die Internetverbindung halt nicht

----------

## disi

Ich benutze kein KDE aber:

Also du bist ja auf nichts angewiesen, solange der womoegliche DHCP Dienst in deinem Netzwerk nicht deine IP vergibt, sei einfach mal 'blunt' und gib dir selbst eine IP. Fuck Routers, die wissen auch manchmal nicht was sie tuen...

```
# ifconfig -a
```

listet alle NIC in deinem System z.B. Ethernet, Token Ring oder auch 802.11

Dann musst du wissen welches Netzwerk benutzt wird, in 99% der Faelle 192.168.0.0/24 oder auch 192.168.1.0/24

Beispiel fuer 192.168.1.0/24:

```
# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.57/24
```

So, wir haben eine IP, wenn das Geraet auch eth0 heisst, siehe oben

Nun musst du noch wissen, wen du fragst wenn du mal nicht nach 192.168.1.0/24 willst, dein default gateway (meist der Router und entweder 192.168.1.1 oder was mehr conform und besser ist 192.168.1.254 also letzte IP des Netzwerks)

```
# route add default gw 192.168.1.254
```

Nun moechtest du sicher noch DNS haben, damit dur Domain Namen in eine IP aufloesen kannst (hier tragen wir auch wieder den default gateway ein, meist der router):

```
echo 'nameserver 192.168.1.254' >> /etc/resolv.conf
```

p.s. bin schon wieder auf Bier  :Very Happy: 

pps. uebrigends kannst du in Gentoo machen was willst du denn aber wenn etwas kaputt geht bist du meist auch selbst verantwortlich. Ich denke einfach mal KDE benutzt auch dieses NetworkManager stack, also mal zum runlevel hinzufuegen? :

```
# rc-update add NetworkManager default
```

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ähm danke, aber es war einfacher als geplannt.

Ich hatte einen falschen Kerneltreiber aktiviert. Nun kann ich aus meinem Gentoo system schreiben. =)

//Edit: Im moment ist mein ArchLinux noch schneller, das liegt wohl an preload und readahead. Mal schauen ob ich das hier auch hinbekomme

ps. guten Rausch! ;D

----------

## disi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ähm danke, aber es war einfacher als geplannt.
> 
> Ich hatte einen falschen Kerneltreiber aktiviert. Nun kann ich aus meinem Gentoo system schreiben. =)
> 
> //Edit: Im moment ist mein ArchLinux noch schneller, das liegt wohl an preload und readahead. Mal schauen ob ich das hier auch hinbekomme
> ...

 

Super, Gentoo ist ein geiler Trip und du wirst lesen, lesen und nochmal lesen. Das ist ueberhaupt besser als so einen langen Thread zu bauen   :Wink: 

Gentoo war eine der ersten Distributionen, die ueberhaupt Abhaengigkeiten und Versionskonflikte zwischen Paketen behandelt hatten   :Exclamation:   Davor hiess das lesen, welche Version des einen Pakets mit der Version des anderen funktioniert  :Smile: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das firefox so lange braucht zum installieren/compilieren.....

----------

## disi

Um mal mehr auf Diskussionsforum zu wechseln, ich denke du bist sowieso schon hooked. Du wirst Gentoo auch beizeiten wieder links liegenlassen aber doch zurueckkehren, weil da ist etwas das dir andere Distributionen einfach nicht geben...   :Razz: 

Warum sonst, haettest du einen zweiten Anlauf gestartet?!? So ist das nunmal mit Gentoo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Am liebsten würde ich ja LFS nutzen.   :Cool: 

Oder noch lieber mein eingenes OS entwickeln. o.O

http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/

Aber so viel Zeit habe ich nicht.

//Edit: Muss ich jetzt alle Packete neu bauen, damit ich komplet alles auf Deutsch habe?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Am liebsten würde ich ja LFS nutzen.  
> 
> Oder noch lieber mein eingenes OS entwickeln. o.O
> 
> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
> ...

 

nein nur den Thread Deutsche Lokalisierung (habe ich oben schon gepostet), befolgen  :Wink: 

Und danach ein emerge -auDN @world anwerfen nicht vergessen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   
> 
> //Edit: Muss ich jetzt alle Packete neu bauen, damit ich komplet alles auf Deutsch habe? 
> 
> Und danach ein emerge -auDN @world anwerfen nicht vergessen.

 

Okay danke, das wollte ich wissen. Den Rest habe ich schon erledigt. =)

----------

## disi

and it burns burns burns, the ring of fire...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich bin gerade dabei sämtliche Programme nach zu installieren.

Nun bekomme ich folgendes:

USE="gtk" emerge libreoffice

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Running pre-merge checks for app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3

 * Checking for at least 512 mebibytes RAM ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 6 gibibytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp" ...                                                   [ !! ]

 * There is NOT at least 6 gibibytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp"

 * 

 * Space constrains set in the ebuild were not met!

 * The build will most probably fail, you should enhance the space

 * as per failed tests.

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3 failed (pretend phase):

 *   Build requirements not met!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   libreoffice-3.5.5.3.ebuild, line 215:  Called check-reqs_pkg_pretend

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line 105:  Called check-reqs_pkg_setup

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line  96:  Called check-reqs_output

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line 237:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ ${EBUILD_PHASE} == "pretend" && -z ${I_KNOW_WHAT_I_AM_DOING} ]] && \

 *                      die "Build requirements not met!"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'`.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.5.3'

 * Messages for package app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3:

 * There is NOT at least 6 gibibytes disk space at "/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp"

 * 

 * Space constrains set in the ebuild were not met!

 * The build will most probably fail, you should enhance the space

 * as per failed tests.

 * 

 * ERROR: app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3 failed (pretend phase):

 *   Build requirements not met!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                    ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called pkg_pretend

 *   libreoffice-3.5.5.3.ebuild, line 215:  Called check-reqs_pkg_pretend

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line 105:  Called check-reqs_pkg_setup

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line  96:  Called check-reqs_output

 *            check-reqs.eclass, line 237:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              [[ ${EBUILD_PHASE} == "pretend" && -z ${I_KNOW_WHAT_I_AM_DOING} ]] && \

 *                      die "Build requirements not met!"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/temp/die.env'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-office/libreoffice-3.5.5.3/work/libreoffice-core-3.5.5.3'

//Edit: Ist wahrscheinlich nur ein Speicherplatz Problem, d.h. meine Arch Partition muss schrumpfenLast edited by Beelzebub_ on Sat Jul 28, 2012 10:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## disi

Ich wurde eben in Handschlellen gelegt und 50m nach Hause gefuehrt damit ich meine ID zeigen kann... weil ich in den Busch gepinkelt hatte...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *disi wrote:*   

> Ich wurde eben in Handschlellen gelegt und 50m nach Hause gefuehrt damit ich meine ID zeigen kann... weil ich in den Busch gepinkelt hatte...  

 

Du hast das Recht zu schweigen und du musst nicht zur Beweisaufnahme bei helfen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Nutzt wer schon die -O3 Optimierung problemfrei?

----------

## Jean-Paul

Wenn mir mein CRUX zu langweilig wird und mein LFS zu zeitaufwendig

werde ich wieder Gentoo installieren.

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass ich dann die gleiche Unterstützung bekomme wie @Beelzebub_.

Und ich verspreche, dass ich eure Tipps beherzige und euch auch nicht verarschen werde.

 :D 

Jean-Paul

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Nutzt wer schon die -O3 Optimierung problemfrei?

 Die ist nicht problemfrei, die ist sinnfrei, siehe hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml

-O3 global niemals.

----------

## bell

Wenn Du mehr Speed aus dem System holen willst, optimiere es mit e4rat. Siehe http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19709/dem-bootvorgang-und-anwendungsstart-ein-turbo-verleihen.html

Das würde auch mit jeder anderen Distri funktionieren. Da inzwischen die Festplatte die grösste Bremse des Systems ist, relativiert sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Gentoo durch die CPU-Optimierung. Für mich ist der größte Gentoo-Vorteil die Flexibilität des Systems, nicht die Geschwindigkeit.

Vielleicht noch ein Tipp: Setze mal folgendes in Deine make.conf

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=20

PORTAGE_IONICE_COMMAND="ionice -c 3 -p \${PID}"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=12"

```

Damit ist der "emerge" Befehl etwas langsamer, jedoch spührst Du die Kompilierei in den anderen laufenden Anwendungen gar nicht. Durch "jobs" werden die Pakete zusätzlich parallel gebaut womit das emerge wiederum wieder schneller ist.

Lese "man emerge" was noch so alles gibt.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   Nutzt wer schon die -O3 Optimierung problemfrei? Die ist nicht problemfrei, die ist sinnfrei, siehe hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml
> 
> -O3 global niemals.

 

Okay danke, das habe ich schon gelesen. Ich wollte nur mal nachhaken ob das noch aktuell/gültig ist.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *bell wrote:*   

> Wenn Du mehr Speed aus dem System holen willst, optimiere es mit e4rat. Siehe http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/19709/dem-bootvorgang-und-anwendungsstart-ein-turbo-verleihen.html
> 
> Das würde auch mit jeder anderen Distri funktionieren. Da inzwischen die Festplatte die grösste Bremse des Systems ist, relativiert sich der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von Gentoo durch die CPU-Optimierung. Für mich ist der größte Gentoo-Vorteil die Flexibilität des Systems, nicht die Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein Tipp: Setze mal folgendes in Deine make.conf
> ...

 

Vielen Danke, für die Tipps. Ich werde e4rat später mal testen hört sich auf jeden Fall nice an, aber macht das auch Sinn auf SSDs?

//Edit: Nein. Es macht wohl kaum Sinn auf SSDs.  :Sad:  Die arbeiten ja ganz anders...Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Sat Jul 28, 2012 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrueg

Nochmal zur stable keyword vs. testing keyword problematik:

dir ist schon bewusst, dass wenn du das ganze als stable fährst also amd64 anstatt von ~amd64, du immer noch pakete (wie z.B. firefox) demaskieren kannst?

d.h. du hast nicht den ganzen bleeding edge testing kram, der gerne mal probleme bereitet oder instabil ist, sondern du pickst dir die kirschen aus dem testing bereich heraus und installierst diese nach bedarf. 

das ist doch das schöne an gentoo, ich kann stabile software mit bleeding edge mischen. und "eher debianstable" würde ich das nicht nennen, alle neuen Pakete können nach 30 Tagen im Tree stabilisiert werden (wenn keine anderen Probleme vorhanden sind). Es muss nur jemand requesten.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *mrueg wrote:*   

> Nochmal zur stable keyword vs. testing keyword problematik:
> 
> dir ist schon bewusst, dass wenn du das ganze als stable fährst also amd64 anstatt von ~amd64, du immer noch pakete (wie z.B. firefox) demaskieren kannst?
> 
> d.h. du hast nicht den ganzen bleeding edge testing kram, der gerne mal probleme bereitet oder instabil ist, sondern du pickst dir die kirschen aus dem testing bereich heraus und installierst diese nach bedarf. 
> ...

 

Sehr aufmerksam von dir. Ja du hast Recht, als ich mit der Installation angefangen habe war mir dies nicht bewusst. Später habe ich mich jedoch entschieden ~amd64 beizubehalten. Gerade weil ich Aktualität, wie oben schon erwähnt bevorzuge. Wenn ein ~amd64 Paket nicht kompiliert oder fehlerhaft ist kann ich ja die stabile Version installieren.. ...Gentoo sei dank.  :Wink: 

//Edit: In meinem Fall gibt es nur Kirschen, und wenn eine mal nicht schmeckt werfe ich sie weg.Last edited by Beelzebub_ on Sat Jul 28, 2012 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*    *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   Nutzt wer schon die -O3 Optimierung problemfrei? Die ist nicht problemfrei, die ist sinnfrei, siehe hier: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-optimization.xml
> 
> -O3 global niemals. 
> 
> Okay danke, das habe ich schon gelesen. Ich wollte nur mal nachhaken ob das noch aktuell/gültig ist.

 

Wenn du beim Kompilieren mal zuschaust, dann wirst du sehen, dass einige Pakete schon mit -O3 übersetzt werden. Bei den Paketen, wo es Sinn macht, da hat man das aktiviert. Es ist nur unsinnig, es global für alle Pakete zu setzen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe da auf einmal so ein Problem. Beim Start von KDE bekomme ich ein Fenster mit dieser Fehlermeldung:

Application: KDE-Dienst (kdeinit4), signal: Aborted

Using host libthread_db library "/lib64/libthread_db.so.1".

[Current thread is 1 (Thread 0x7f9911dd1780 (LWP 2855))]

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f98f90cf700 (LWP 2862)):

#0  0x00007f990f319ad3 in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f990c1d150e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f990c1d162c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f99109bff36 in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#4  0x00007f991098fb32 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#5  0x00007f991098fe25 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#6  0x00007f991088d868 in QThread::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#7  0x00007f991096e9e0 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#8  0x00007f991088ff47 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#9  0x00007f9901a714d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

#10 0x00007f99105f7f06 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#11 0x00007f990f322acd in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f98f3ca7700 (LWP 2933)):

#0  0x00007f990f319ad3 in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#1  0x00007f990c1d150e in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#2  0x00007f990c1d1972 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#3  0x00007f98f3d6d556 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0

#4  0x00007f990c1f2555 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#5  0x00007f9901a714d4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libGL.so.1

#6  0x00007f99105f7f06 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

#7  0x00007f990f322acd in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f9911dd1780 (LWP 2855)):

[KCrash Handler]

#6  0x00007f990f26dc15 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#7  0x00007f990f26efba in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#8  0x00007f990f266b3e in ?? () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#9  0x00007f990f266c02 in __assert_fail () from /lib64/libc.so.6

#10 0x00007f98f1675a58 in snd_hctl_handle_events () from /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2

#11 0x00007f98f1681139 in snd_mixer_handle_events () from /usr/lib64/libasound.so.2

#12 0x00007f98f1968ebd in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kded_kmixd.so

#13 0x00007f98f1960f9a in ?? () from /usr/lib64/kde4/kded_kmixd.so

#14 0x00007f99109a6742 in QMetaObject::activate(QObject*, QMetaObject const*, int, void**) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#15 0x00007f99109ae89f in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#16 0x00007f99109a5859 in QObject::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#17 0x00007f990fac7adc in QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#18 0x00007f990facc65d in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#19 0x00007f991179b8e8 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/libkdeui.so.5

#20 0x00007f9910990e4b in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal(QObject*, QEvent*) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#21 0x00007f99109c28cd in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#22 0x00007f99109bf7fd in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#23 0x00007f990c1d1232 in g_main_context_dispatch () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#24 0x00007f990c1d1570 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#25 0x00007f990c1d162c in g_main_context_iteration () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

#26 0x00007f99109bfefa in QEventDispatcherGlib::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#27 0x00007f990fb6ea06 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtGui.so.4

#28 0x00007f991098fb32 in QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#29 0x00007f991098fe25 in QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag>) () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#30 0x00007f99109948bb in QCoreApplication::exec() () from /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4

#31 0x00007f98febe190e in kdemain () from /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

#32 0x0000000000408b1c in _start ()

Sonst merke ich aber nichts. Kann das sein das irgendeine benötigte Datei defekt ist?

----------

## mv

Es scheint so, dass kmix mit Deinem alsa nicht zurechtkommt. Könnte ein Bug von kmix sein. Ich würde kmix deinstallieren und alsamixer benutzen   :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

Ist wohl ein klitzekleiner race  :Wink: 

```

        if (snd_mixer_poll_descriptors_revents(_handle, m_fds, m_sns.size(), &revents) >= 0)    ////////////// 1)

        {

        //kDebug() << "Mixer_ALSA::prepareUpdate() 6\n";

            if (revents & POLLNVAL) {

                /* Bug 127294 shows, that we receive POLLNVAL when the user

                    unplugs an USB soundcard. Lets close the card. */

                kDebug() << "Mixer_ALSA::poll() , Error: poll() returns POLLNVAL\n";

                close();  // Card was unplugged (unplug, driver unloaded)

                return false;

            }

            if (revents & POLLERR) {

                kDebug() << "Mixer_ALSA::poll() , Error: poll() returns POLLERR\n";

                return false;

            }

            if (revents & POLLIN) {

                //kDebug() << "Mixer_ALSA::prepareUpdate() 7\n";

                snd_mixer_handle_events(_handle);                  /////////////////////// 2)

                updated = true;

            }

        }
```

snd_mixer_poll_descriptors_revents() und snd_mixer_handle_events() machen ein assert() auf das übergebene _handle. Da der erste assert NICHT schief geht, muss irgendwo zwischen 1) und 2) ein anderer Thread den handle kaputt machen.

KMix hatte in der Vergangenheit große Probleme mit Threading, v.A. dank pulseaudio, darum hat man während des 4.8er cycles die MixDevice-Zeiger auf shared-pointer umgestellt, was wiederum das oss4-Backend kaputtgemacht hat, weshalb ich jetzt wieder KMix-los bin und alles direkt über ossxmix mache - selbiges trifft natürlich auch auf alsa zu.

Kurze Frage:

Hast du zufällig pulseaudio laufen?

Hilft es dann, kmix mit USE="-alsa pulseaudio" zu bauen?

Wenn nicht hilft wohl nur eine Meldung des Problems auf bugs.kde.org

----------

## bell

Zum Thema Speed, sorry dass mit der SSD hatte ich bereits vergessen.

Kann es sein dass beim Hochfahren die Netzwerk-Konfiguration den Bootvorgang bremst weil dieser auf die IP wartet? Falls ja, installiere sys-apps/ifplugd. Das schafft Abhilfe.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Hast du zufällig pulseaudio laufen?
> ...

 

Nein, pulseaudio ist nicht installiert. 

Ich habe das Problem erstmal gelöst, indem ich alsomixer installiert habe und kmix deinstalliert habe.

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *bell wrote:*   

> Zum Thema Speed, sorry dass mit der SSD hatte ich bereits vergessen.
> 
> Kann es sein dass beim Hochfahren die Netzwerk-Konfiguration den Bootvorgang bremst weil dieser auf die IP wartet? Falls ja, installiere sys-apps/ifplugd. Das schafft Abhilfe.

 

Ja, das bremst ein wenig. 

Kann man Deamons eigentlich auch im Hintergrund laden oder die Reihenfolge ändern wie bei archlinux?

----------

## bell

Di Lösung hatte ich geschrieben: ifplugd installieren. Das kümmert sich dann zusätzlich auch für Reconnects incl. relevante Dienste neu starten wenn Du das Netzwerkkabel raus- und wieder reinsteckst.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ja ich habe das mal installiert, das beschleunigt schon ein wenig ~4-6s. Danke.

Ich habe mir heute mal wieder i3 installiert. Womit ich noch Probleme habe ist das Terminal. Meine config file sieht bis jetzt so aus:

URxvt.scrollBar: false

URxvt.font: 9x15bold

URxvt.transparent: true

! URxvt.shading: 0 to 99 darkens, 101 to 200 lightens

URxvt.shading: 42

Ich möchte jetzt noch die font size ändern, sie soll ein wenig größer werden ~18, außerdem möchte ich die standard Farbe auf Grün setzen (color2). Leider komme ich da nicht ganz klar, ich habe schon ein paar Sachen ausprobiert bin jedoch gescheitert.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Urxvt#Font_Declaration_Methods

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Die Lösung war, dass mir das xft USE-Flag fehlte.

https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?pid=288201#p288201

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Beelzebub,

bin ja erst jetzt auf Dich und den Mammut-Thread hier aufmerksam geworden,

sonst hätte ich mich natürlich viel früher beteiligt.

Im Nachhinein also noch ein herzliches Willkommen bei Gentoo auch von mir.

Eine Sache die mir beim Lesen des Threads noch aufgefallen ist und die ich nachträglich noch anmerken möchte, auch wenn es nun ev. zu spät sein sollte.

Ist nur weil's sonst anscheinend keinem aufgefallen ist.

Gemäß deiner Angaben hast Du das in deiner make.conf stehen:

 *Quote:*   

> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" 

 

Das ist nicht korrekt! Ich meine es hätte mir in der Vergangenheit auch schon einmal seltsames verhalten von Portage beschert.

Entweder oder, also nur eins von beiden Eintragen!

Nun aber am besten ~amd64, da ein Downgrade der toolchain nicht ganz unkritisch ist.

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Spaß beim Compiling und mit Gentoo   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Gemäß deiner Angaben hast Du das in deiner make.conf stehen:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" 
> 
> Das ist nicht korrekt! Ich meine es hätte mir in der Vergangenheit auch schon einmal seltsames verhalten von Portage beschert.
> ...

 

Hi Randy Andy,

doch es war mir aufgefallen, aber beide Zweige einzutragen sollte normal keine Probleme bereiten (sofern man denn wirklich ~arch global setzen möchte) - auch wenn es unnötig ist, denn stable kommt ja schon aus den Profil.

Es wird ja im Grunde doch nur ~amd64 hinzugefügt

Für portage bleibt es letztendlich das gleiche, siehe zb via 

```
emerge --info | grep ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

oder

portageq envvar ACCEPT_KEYWORDS
```

Aber du hast schon nicht ganz unrecht, es ist nicht nötig beide Zweige anzugeben, denn stable ist ja normal immer vorhanden.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Sehr aufmerksam, danke. Ich habs verbessert.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe gerade ein blödes Problem...

Ich möchte meinen Müll löschen. Am besten im Terminal, aber ich komme da nicht weiter..

----------

## Randy Andy

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *Randy Andy wrote:*   Gemäß deiner Angaben hast Du das in deiner make.conf stehen:
> 
>  *Quote:*   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64" 
> 
> Das ist nicht korrekt! Ich meine es hätte mir in der Vergangenheit auch schon einmal seltsames verhalten von Portage beschert.
> ...

 

Josef,

klar hast Du damit völlig recht, was die reine Lehre betrifft. 

Doch wie heißt es so schön, alle Theorie ist Grau   :Wink: 

Vermutlich könnte ich auch gar nicht mehr den Gegenbeweis antreten.

Aber vor Jahren, keine Ahnung mit welcher Portage-Version, hatte ich mal so ein Phänomen dass es mir allerlei Pakete downgraden wollte (oder war's anders herum und es gab neuere Pakete als die installierten, aber Portage hat die geflissentlich ignoriert beim update,.

Dann entdeckte ich die stable und testing Benennung der ACCEPT_KEYWORDS Variablen.

Nach deren Bereinigung war der Spuk dann vorbei.

Das hat sich halt eingeprägt weshalb ich seither verstärkt aus so was achte, auch wenn's vermutlich ein Einzelfall war.

Oder:

Hatte mal in den INPUT_DEVICES="evdev (keyboard mouse)" natürlich ohne Klammern drin stehen.

Hui, das war auch lustig, als mein Log-In Manager Drei Mauszeiger zeigte und auf jeden Tastendruck Dreimal reagierte (wieso eigentlich Drei, statt Zwei? so hab ich's jedenfalls in Erinnerung). 

Auf der tty konsole gab's damit übrigens keine Probleme.

Seitdem empfehle ich jedem hier keyboard und mouse zu entfernen, bei der Verwendung von evdev, oder anders herum.

Also, nix für ungut.

Schön dass wir drüber gesprochen haben, gelle.

Sonst noch wer Anekdoten in der Art, wär ja vielleicht mal 'ne Idee für'n neuen Thread  :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> Ich möchte meinen Müll löschen. Am besten im Terminal, aber ich komme da nicht weiter.

 

```
Rechte Maustaste -> Mülleimer leeren
```

 ?

```
rm -Rf ~/.local/share/Trash/*/*
```

?

```
rm -Rf /partitionsmountpunkt/.Trash
```

?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Folgendes:

Ich bin dabei Gentoo frisch zu installieren. (Gründe: amd64, openbox) Aber irgendwas schein mit den servern nciht zu stimmen:

Ich bin noch im Chroot:

#cat /var/log/portage/dev-lang:perl-5.12.4-r1:20120807-214310.log

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'

--2012-08-07 23:43:10--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»distfiles.gentoo.org«« nicht auflösen

>>> Downloading 'http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/src/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'

--2012-08-07 23:43:10--  http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/src/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »search.cpan.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»search.cpan.org«« nicht auflösen

>>> Downloading 'http://www.cpan.org/src/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'

--2012-08-07 23:43:10--  http://www.cpan.org/src/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.cpan.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»www.cpan.org«« nicht auflösen

>>> Downloading 'http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/L/LB/LBROCARD/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'

--2012-08-07 23:43:10--  http://search.cpan.org/CPAN/authors/id/L/LB/LBROCARD/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »search.cpan.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»search.cpan.org«« nicht auflösen

>>> Downloading 'http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/L/LB/LBROCARD/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'

--2012-08-07 23:43:10--  http://www.cpan.org/authors/id/L/LB/LBROCARD/perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.cpan.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»www.cpan.org«« nicht auflösen

!!! Couldn't download 'perl-5.12.4.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'dev-lang/perl-5.12.4-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/log/portage/dev-lang:perl-5.12.4-r1:20120807-214310.log'

Any idea?

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Folgendes:
> 
> Ich bin dabei Gentoo frisch zu installieren. (Gründe: amd64, openbox) Aber irgendwas schein mit den servern nciht zu stimmen:
> 
> Ich bin noch im Chroot:
> ...

 

Ich tippe mal darauf das das Netzwerk nicht konfiguriert wurde bevor du in die chroot Umgebung gewechselt bist.

Schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

>  Auflösen des Hostnamen »distfiles.gentoo.org«... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.
> 
> wget: kann die Host-Adresse »»distfiles.gentoo.org«« nicht auflösen 

 

Schade das du für Code immer noch nicht die Code Tags nutzen magst..

Wurde eventuell nur versäumt die DNS Info mit ins chroot zu kopieren?

Siehe zb auch im Gentoo Hanbuch --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1

/edit: Adresse korrigiertLast edited by Josef.95 on Wed Aug 08, 2012 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich werde da heut abend noch nach mal nachhaken, danke.

----------

## Beelzebub_

OK, danke es hat geklappt.

Nun habe Openbox installiert und es arbeitet. =)

..ohne Sound.  Ich habe alsa installiert, aber ncihts sonst gemacht.

----------

## cryptosteve

Sind die Mixer alle aufgedreht und unmuted?

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> OK, danke es hat geklappt.
> 
> Nun habe Openbox installiert und es arbeitet. =)
> 
> ..ohne Sound.  Ich habe alsa installiert, aber ncihts sonst gemacht.

 

//Edit  Ich hatte nur die Lautstaerke von 0 hochsetzen muessen.(alsamixer)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Folgendes: Welchen Dateimanager ich auch immer starten zu versuche es kommt folgendes:  thunar

thunar: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so: undefined symbol: g_mutex_lock

----------

## mv

Eines Deiner Binaries oder Bibliotheken ist vermutlich gegen eine ältere Version gelinkt. Wenn Du Glück hast, kann 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

 den Fehler beseitigen. Anonsten solltest Du nachschauen, welches File das problematische Binay bereitstellt 

```
qfile /usr/lib64/gio/modules/libgioremote-volume-monitor.so
```

 und dieses Paket neu emergen. (qfile und revdep-rebuild stammen aus zwei Paketen, die man unter Gentoo am besten ohnehin installiert hat: portage-utils bzw. [weiß ich gerade nicht auswendig, eix "app-portage/*gentoo*" wird es vermutlich listen; ach ja, eix solltest Du ggf. auch installieren  :wink: ])

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es handelt sich um das packet: gnome-base/gvfs

Es gab beim compilieren einen error.

emerge --info '=gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1'

Portage 2.1.11.9 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-6100_Six-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 10 Aug 2012 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.7 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.7

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.4-r2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=12 --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j12"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad minizip mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd qt3support readline sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification static-libs svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xft xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1 was built with the following:

USE="bluetooth cdda gdu http (multilib) udev -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -doc -fuse -gnome-keyring -gphoto2 -ios -samba"

sudo cat /var/log/portage/gnome-base:gvfs-1.10.1:20120813-140329.log

 * Package:    gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: gnome@gentoo.org

 * USE:        amd64 bluetooth cdda elibc_glibc gdu http kernel_linux multilib udev userland_GNU

 * FEATURES:   ccache sandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gvfs-1.10.1.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work

>>> Unpacking libgcrypt.m4.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1 ...

 * Applying gvfs-1.10.1-unneeded-include.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

 [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: gvfs-1.10.1/

 *   Applying portage/1.2.0 patch ...

 *   Applying sed/1.5.6 patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed/2.2.6 patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1 ...

 * econf: updating gvfs-1.10.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating gvfs-1.10.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --disable-dependency-tracking --disable-bash-completion --disable-hal --disable-schemas-compile --with-dbus-service-dir=/usr/share/dbus-1/services --disable-afp --disable-archive --disable-avahi --enable-obexftp --disable-bluray --enable-cdda --disable-fuse --enable-gdu --disable-gphoto2 --disable-afc --enable-udev --enable-gudev --enable-http --disable-keyring --disable-samba --disable-gtk-doc

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a pax tar archive... gnutar

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... none

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking for library containing strerror... none required

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) none

checking how to run the C preprocessor... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking build system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking how to print strings... printf

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to x86_64-pc-linux-gnu format... func_convert_file_noop

checking how to convert x86_64-pc-linux-gnu file names to toolchain format... func_convert_file_noop

checking for /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no

checking for dlltool... no

checking how to associate runtime and link libraries... printf %s\n

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for archiver @FILE support... @

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for sysroot... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-mt... no

checking for mt... no

checking if : is a manifest tool... no

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld -m elf_x86_64) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for gio-querymodules... /usr/bin/gio-querymodules

checking whether x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... (cached) /bin/sed

checking for pid_t... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for size_t... yes

checking for uid_t in sys/types.h... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... (cached) /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.16... yes

checking for struct stat.st_mtimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_mtim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_atimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_atim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for struct stat.st_ctimensec... no

checking for struct stat.st_ctim.tv_nsec... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking whether NLS is requested... yes

checking for intltool >= 0.35.0... 0.50.2 found

checking for intltool-update... /usr/bin/intltool-update

checking for intltool-merge... /usr/bin/intltool-merge

checking for intltool-extract... /usr/bin/intltool-extract

checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge

checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for perl >= 5.8.1... 5.12.4

checking for XML::Parser... ok

checking locale.h usability... yes

checking locale.h presence... yes

checking for locale.h... yes

checking for LC_MESSAGES... yes

checking libintl.h usability... yes

checking libintl.h presence... yes

checking for libintl.h... yes

checking for ngettext in libc... yes

checking for dgettext in libc... yes

checking for bind_textdomain_codeset... yes

checking for msgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/msgfmt

checking for dcgettext... yes

checking if msgfmt accepts -c... yes

checking for gmsgfmt... (cached) /usr/bin/gmsgfmt

checking for xgettext... (cached) /usr/bin/xgettext

checking for ssh... /usr/bin/ssh

checking sys/un.h usability... yes

checking sys/un.h presence... yes

checking for sys/un.h... yes

checking stropts.h usability... yes

checking stropts.h presence... yes

checking for stropts.h... yes

checking termios.h usability... yes

checking termios.h presence... yes

checking for termios.h... yes

checking utmp.h usability... yes

checking utmp.h presence... yes

checking for utmp.h... yes

checking sys/uio.h usability... yes

checking sys/uio.h presence... yes

checking for sys/uio.h... yes

checking sys/param.h usability... yes

checking sys/param.h presence... yes

checking for sys/param.h... yes

checking for getpt... yes

checking for posix_openpt... yes

checking for grantpt... yes

checking for unlockpt... yes

checking for ptsname... yes

checking for ptsname_r... yes

checking for socketpair... yes

checking for library containing login_tty... -lutil

checking for HTTP... yes

checking for LIBXML... yes

checking for UDEV... yes

checking for GDU... yes

checking for GUDEV... yes

checking for CDDA... yes

checking for XML_ParserCreate_MM in -lexpat... yes

checking expat.h usability... yes

checking expat.h presence... yes

checking for expat.h... yes

checking for OBEXFTP... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-libgcrypt-config... no

checking for libgcrypt-config... /usr/bin/libgcrypt-config

checking for LIBGCRYPT - version >= 1.2.2... yes (1.5.0)

checking LIBGCRYPT API version... okay

checking for glib-genmarshal... /usr/bin/glib-genmarshal

checking sys/statfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statfs.h... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/statvfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/statvfs.h... yes

checking sys/vfs.h usability... yes

checking sys/vfs.h presence... yes

checking for sys/vfs.h... yes

checking sys/mount.h usability... yes

checking sys/mount.h presence... yes

checking for sys/mount.h... yes

checking for sys/param.h... (cached) yes

checking for statvfs... yes

checking for statfs... yes

checking for struct statfs.f_fstypename... no

checking for struct statfs.f_bavail... yes

checking for struct statvfs.f_basetype... no

checking number of arguments to statfs()... 2

checking for more warnings... no

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating common/Makefile

config.status: creating client/Makefile

config.status: creating metadata/Makefile

config.status: creating daemon/trashlib/Makefile

config.status: creating daemon/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/proxy/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/hal/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/gdu/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/gphoto2/Makefile

config.status: creating monitor/afc/Makefile

config.status: creating programs/Makefile

config.status: creating test/Makefile

config.status: creating po/Makefile.in

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

config.status: executing default-1 commands

config.status: executing po/stamp-it commands

gvfs configuration summary:

        gio module directory : /usr/lib64/gio/modules

        hotplug backend:              gudev

	Blu-ray metadata support:     no

        FTP/HTTP/WebDAV support:      yes

        ObexFTP support               yes

	Samba support:	              no

	FUSE support:                 no

        CDDA support:                 yes

        Gphoto2 support:              no

	archive support:              no

	AFC support:                  no

        AFP support:                  no

        DNS-SD support:               no

	Build HAL volume monitor:     no (with fast init path: no)

	Build GDU volume monitor:     yes

	GNOME Keyring support:        no

	Bash-completion support:      no

configure: WARNING: You are using a libgphoto2 version earlier than 2.4.7. To work with gudev, you must apply the patch in http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&aid=2801117&group_id=8874&atid=308874

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1 ...

make -j12 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1'

Making all in common

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/common'

  CC     gsysutils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gsysutils.lo gsysutils.c

  CC     gvfsdbusutils.lo

  CC     gmountspec.lo

  CC     gmountoperationdbus.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsdbusutils.lo gvfsdbusutils.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gmountspec.lo gmountspec.c

  CC     gmountsource.lo

  CC     gmounttracker.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gmountoperationdbus.lo gmountoperationdbus.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gmountsource.lo gmountsource.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gmounttracker.lo gmounttracker.c

  CC     gvfsdaemonprotocol.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsdaemonprotocol.lo gvfsdaemonprotocol.c

  CC     gvfsicon.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsicon.lo gvfsicon.c

  CC     gvfsmountinfo.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsmountinfo.lo gvfsmountinfo.c

  CC     gvfsfileinfo.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../gvfs -I../daemon -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsfileinfo.lo gvfsfileinfo.c

  CCLD   libgvfscommon.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/common'

Making all in metadata

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/metadata'

  CC     metatree.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o metatree.lo metatree.c

  CC     metabuilder.lo

  CC     crc32.lo

  CC     meta-daemon.o

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o metabuilder.lo metabuilder.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o crc32.lo crc32.c

  CC     meta-ls.o

  CC     meta-get.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c meta-daemon.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c meta-ls.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c meta-get.c

  CC     meta-set.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c meta-set.c

  CC     meta-get-tree.o

  CC     metadata-nautilus.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c meta-get-tree.c

  GEN    gvfs-metadata.service

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../common -I/usr/include/libxml2   -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include    -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c metadata-nautilus.c

meta-get-tree.c: In Funktion »main«:

meta-get-tree.c:54:8: Warnung: ignoring return value of »gets«, declared with attribute warn_unused_result

  CCLD   libmetadata.la

  CCLD   gvfsd-metadata

  CCLD   meta-ls

  CCLD   meta-get

  CCLD   meta-set

  CCLD   meta-get-tree

  CCLD   convert-nautilus-metadata

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/metadata'

Making all in client

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/client'

  CC     gdaemonvfs.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonvfs.lo gdaemonvfs.c

  CC     gdaemonmount.lo

  CC     gdaemonvolumemonitor.lo

  CC     gdaemonfile.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonmount.lo gdaemonmount.c

  CC     gdaemonfileinputstream.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonvolumemonitor.lo gdaemonvolumemonitor.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonfile.lo gdaemonfile.c

  CC     gdaemonfileoutputstream.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonfileinputstream.lo gdaemonfileinputstream.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonfileoutputstream.lo gdaemonfileoutputstream.c

  CC     gdaemonfileenumerator.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonfileenumerator.lo gdaemonfileenumerator.c

  CC     gdaemonfilemonitor.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gdaemonfilemonitor.lo gdaemonfilemonitor.c

  CC     gvfsdaemondbus.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsdaemondbus.lo gvfsdaemondbus.c

  CC     gvfsiconloadable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsiconloadable.lo gvfsiconloadable.c

  CC     gvfsuriutils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsuriutils.lo gvfsuriutils.c

  CC     gvfsurimapper.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsurimapper.lo gvfsurimapper.c

  CC     smburi.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o smburi.lo smburi.c

  CC     httpuri.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o httpuri.lo httpuri.c

  CC     afpuri.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o afpuri.lo afpuri.c

  CC     test_uri_utils-test-uri-utils.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE   -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o test_uri_utils-test-uri-utils.o `test -f 'test-uri-utils.c' || echo './'`test-uri-utils.c

  CC     test_uri_utils-gvfsuriutils.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE   -I.. -I../client -I../metadata -I../common -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"GVFS\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED -DGVFS_MODULE_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/gvfs/modules\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o test_uri_utils-gvfsuriutils.o `test -f 'gvfsuriutils.c' || echo './'`gvfsuriutils.c

  CCLD   test-uri-utils

  CCLD   libgvfsdbus.la

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/client'

Making all in daemon

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/daemon'

make  all-recursive

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/daemon'

Making all in trashlib

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/daemon/trashlib'

  CC     libtrash_a-dirwatch.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libtrash_a-dirwatch.o `test -f 'dirwatch.c' || echo './'`dirwatch.c

  CC     libtrash_a-trashdir.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libtrash_a-trashdir.o `test -f 'trashdir.c' || echo './'`trashdir.c

  CC     libtrash_a-trashitem.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libtrash_a-trashitem.o `test -f 'trashitem.c' || echo './'`trashitem.c

  CC     libtrash_a-trashwatcher.o

  CC     libtrash_a-trashexpunge.o

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libtrash_a-trashwatcher.o `test -f 'trashwatcher.c' || echo './'`trashwatcher.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..    -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o libtrash_a-trashexpunge.o `test -f 'trashexpunge.c' || echo './'`trashexpunge.c

  AR     libtrash.a

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/daemon/trashlib'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1/work/gvfs-1.10.1/daemon'

  CC     gvfsdaemon.lo

  CC     gvfsbackend.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsdaemon.lo gvfsdaemon.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsbackend.lo gvfsbackend.c

  CC     gvfschannel.lo

  CC     gvfsreadchannel.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfschannel.lo gvfschannel.c

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsreadchannel.lo gvfsreadchannel.c

  CC     gvfswritechannel.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfswritechannel.lo gvfswritechannel.c

  CC     gvfsmonitor.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsmonitor.lo gvfsmonitor.c

  CC     gvfsdaemonutils.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsdaemonutils.lo gvfsdaemonutils.c

  CC     gvfsjob.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjob.lo gvfsjob.c

  CC     gvfsjobsource.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobsource.lo gvfsjobsource.c

  CC     gvfsjobdbus.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobdbus.lo gvfsjobdbus.c

  CC     gvfsjobmount.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobmount.lo gvfsjobmount.c

  CC     gvfsjobunmount.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobunmount.lo gvfsjobunmount.c

  CC     gvfsjobmountmountable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobmountmountable.lo gvfsjobmountmountable.c

  CC     gvfsjobunmountmountable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobunmountmountable.lo gvfsjobunmountmountable.c

  CC     gvfsjobstartmountable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobstartmountable.lo gvfsjobstartmountable.c

  CC     gvfsjobstopmountable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobstopmountable.lo gvfsjobstopmountable.c

  CC     gvfsjobpollmountable.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobpollmountable.lo gvfsjobpollmountable.c

  CC     gvfsjobopenforread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobopenforread.lo gvfsjobopenforread.c

  CC     gvfsjobopeniconforread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobopeniconforread.lo gvfsjobopeniconforread.c

  CC     gvfsjobread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobread.lo gvfsjobread.c

  CC     gvfsjobseekread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobseekread.lo gvfsjobseekread.c

  CC     gvfsjobcloseread.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobcloseread.lo gvfsjobcloseread.c

  CC     gvfsjobopenforwrite.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobopenforwrite.lo gvfsjobopenforwrite.c

  CC     gvfsjobwrite.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobwrite.lo gvfsjobwrite.c

  CC     gvfsjobseekwrite.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobseekwrite.lo gvfsjobseekwrite.c

  CC     gvfsjobclosewrite.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobclosewrite.lo gvfsjobclosewrite.c

  CC     gvfsjobqueryinfo.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobqueryinfo.lo gvfsjobqueryinfo.c

  CC     gvfsjobqueryinforead.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobqueryinforead.lo gvfsjobqueryinforead.c

  CC     gvfsjobqueryinfowrite.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/mounts/\" -DGVFS_LOCALEDIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\" -DG_DISABLE_DEPRECATED    -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o gvfsjobqueryinfowrite.lo gvfsjobqueryinfowrite.c

  CC     gvfsjobqueryfsinfo.lo

/bin/sh ../libtool --silent --tag=CC   --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I../common -I.. -pthread -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/gio-unix-2.0/   -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include   -pthread -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include     -DDBUS_API_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DG_UDEV_API_IS_SUBJECT_TO_CHANGE -DLIBEXEC_DIR=\"/usr/libexec/\" -DMOUNTABLE_DIR=\"/usr/share/gvfs/moun

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

unabhängig vom eigentlichen Problem. Codezeilen bitte immer in Codeblöcke einschließen ("code" bzw. "/code", jeweils in eckigen Klammern ohne Anführungszeichen). Darüber hinaus solltest Du für einzelne Probleme vielleicht eigene Threads machen und diesen hier nicht unbegrenzt weiterführen. 

Darüber hinaus ist Dein Beitrag wohl zu lang gewesen, der wichtige Teil scheint abgeschnitten zu sein.

Viele Grüße

----------

## Beelzebub_

Naja, ich habe mich entschieden Gentoo den rückenzukehren. Es ist mir einfach zu zeitaufwendig und hat zu wenig Vorteile. Preis/Leistungs verhältniss ist bei Arch Linux besser. Andauernt klappt irgendetwas nicht, obwohl es sollte. Ihr braucht hierdrauf nicht zu posten, den ich bin weg.

-Danke für eure sehr nette Unterstüzung!

-Bye

----------

## cryptosteve

Es steht Dir frei zu nutzen, was Du möchtest ... und der Weg zu Gentoo kann bisweilen sicher steinig sein.

Viel Erfolg mit Archlinux, vielleicht findest Du ja irgendwann nochmal Zeit und Nerv, es erneut zu versuchen.

Aber eines interessiert mich noch: welches Preis hast Du für Archlinux bezahlt und inwiefern gibts für das Geld dort mehr Nutzen als bei Gentoo?  :Wink: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Preis muss nicht immer in zusammenhang mit Geld stehen. Hier beteutet Preis einfach nur Aufwand.

----------

## musv

Ich nutz Arch auf Arbeit in einer VMWare, da ich hier nicht die Zeit hab, das ganze System zu compilieren. Sofern man mit einem wenig konfigurierbaren, aber leicht und schnell zu installierenden System zufrieden ist, ist Arch schon klasse. 

In Teufels Küche kam ich, als ich versucht hatte, mal einen eigenen Kernel oder die proprietären vmware-Tools zu installieren. Artet in fürchterliches Gefrickel aus und beißt sich hinterher sehr leicht mit pacman / Yaourt.

Viel Glück und Erfolg mit Arch!  :Smile: 

----------

## schmidicom

Sich gleich zu beginn am testingzweig zu versuchen und nachher bemängeln es würde zu oft Probleme geben passt aber auch nicht wirklich zusammen.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Aug 15, 2012 1:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Wer was zu meckern sucht, wird auch was finden ... eigentlich liess sich aus dem Ursprungsposting schon erkennen, dass der Umstiegswille eher mäßig ist.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Mir so etwas zu unterstellen, finde ich schon dreist. Ich habe Gentoo jetzt eineige Zeit getested, mehrmals mit ~amd64 und amd64 installiert. Nur weil ihr nicht verstehen könnt warum mir Gentoo nicht gefällt, müsst ihr mir nicht gleich unkenntnis zuschreiben. Gentoo mag einige Vorteile für exotische CPUs haben, jedoch nicht für den otto normalverbraucher. Gentoo ist so ziemlich der Gegenteil von KISS und Portage wirkt ziemlich undurchdacht. Warum soll ich tausend Stunden kompilieren, wenn ich nichtmal ein geschwindigkeits Vorteil bekommt. Ich denke, der einzige Vorteil ist das die Pakete manchmal kleiner sein können und ein paar mb weniger Speischer verbrauchen. Meiner Meinung bräuchte Gentoo (Portage) mal eine general überholung. Vllt gibt es ja schon gute Forks.

Arch Linux ist sehr viel besser als Gentoo, ich hatte noch nie probleme mit irgentedwas. Pacman ist sehr viel durchdachte, nur weil es euch Gentoo Nutzer zu einfach erscheint ist es nicht schlechter. Außerdem tippe ich mal das eure Erfahrungen mit Arch weiter als 1Jahr zurückliegen, bei Arch kann sich in dieser Zeit das ganze System erneuern.   :Surprised: 

----------

## cryptosteve

*gähn*

Ciao ....

----------

## bell

Naja, es gibt viele subjektive Meinungen. Für mich ist Gentoo KISS. Da finde ich zwei Paketmanager bei Arch (1x binär und 1x Source) eher unKISS. Bei Portage kann "emerge" beides (Stichwort Binhost). Ich bin seit 10 Jahren glücklich mit Gentoo. Es erfordert bei der Installation einmalig etwas mehr Aufwand, dannach läuft das System solange die Hardware mitmacht. Aber ich denke egal mit welcher Distribution kann man dies erreichen wenn man sich damit auskennt. Daher rede Gentoo nicht schlecht nur weil Du damit (noch) nicht zurecht kommst.

Ich finde Portage genial. Ich nutze die maskierte 2.2 Version. Da ist noch einiges dazugekommen. Für Leute die Portage nicht mögen gibt es auch Alternativen sys-apps/pkgcore und sys-apps/paludis. Es gibt auch eine Distribution http://www.exherbo.org, die komplett auf Paludis basiert und Exheres statt Ebuilds hat. Hab es mal getestet, für mich ist es nichts. Aber evtl. für Dich.

----------

## cryptosteve

Seit dem letzten Beitrag von Beelzebub_ lohnt sich diese Diskussion eigentlich nicht mehr. Darin sind soviel falsche Behauptungen aufgestellt, dass einem müde wird, diese einzeln zu widerlegen. Zumal klar erkennbar ist, dass er mit Arch besser bedient ist. Man braucht jemandem nicht vom Gegenteil überzeugen, der sich nicht überzeugen lassen will.

Das hier heute nach all den Jahren noch jemand aufschlägt der meint, der größte Vorteil von Gentoo wäre der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs durch Setzen von Compileroptionen, hätte ich jetzt allerdings auch nicht gedacht. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch der einzige, der es als großen Vorteil empfindet, in Programmen nur die Optionen zu haben, die ich auch brauche und haben möchte. 

Wie ich einige Beiträge zuvor schon schrieb: jedem das seine. Hier allerdings nachträglich komplett zu ranten und das dann auch noch mit falschen "Fakten" zu untermauern zeugt meines Erachtens trotzdem davon, dass jemand Gentoo nicht oder nur sehr unvollständig verstanden hat. Oder halt, dass der Fokus auf völlig andere Dinge gerichtet ist (muss schnell und einfach funktionieren, nicht lange in irgendwas einarbeiten, nicht soviel Doku lesen, $whatever).

----------

## schmidicom

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl das du mit völlig falschen Erwartungen und Vorstellungen an Gentoo herangegangen bist, kann das sein?

Nur so am Rande ich selbst war erst ab meiner 4ten oder 5ten Gentooinstallation mit dem Ergebnis wirklich zufrieden, habe aber nie aufgegeben und inzwischen weis ich mehr über Linux und auch den Computer an sich als ich es damals je für möglich gehalten hätte. Hätte mir damals in den DOS Zeiten einer erzählt das "ICH" irgendwann mal für meinen Computer einen Kernel selber konfigurieren würde hätte ich ihn im Irrenhaus angemeldet.

----------

## cryptosteve

Vielleicht möchte ja gar nicht jeder seinen eigenen Kernel kompilieren oder gar etwas über Linux verstehen. Das ist sogar ok, denn es soll Anwender geben, die einfach nur anwenden, nicht verstehen wollen. Damit kann man gut leben, denke ich.

Aber

 *Quote:*   

> Arch Linux ist sehr viel besser als Gentoo, ich hatte noch nie probleme mit irgentedwas.

 

ist so platt und argumentationsfrei rausgehauen und läßt soviel Feinheiten außer acht, dass man es kaum ernstlich betrachten kann.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ja, dumm von mir soetwas in einem Gentoo Forum zu posten.

Bye

//Edit: Funtoo sieht besser aus. http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Welcome

----------

## cryptosteve

Und wo siehst Du bei Funtoo die von Dir erwarteten Verbesserungen an Portage? 

Oder meinst Du jetzt, dass die Webseite einfach nur viel cooler aussieht?

----------

## musv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> //Edit: Funtoo sieht besser aus. http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Welcome

 

Viel Spaß damit!

Btw.

"Aber irgendwas schein mit den servern nciht zu stimmen:" -> Netzwerk war nicht konfiguriert

"Sound kaputt" -> Alsa-Mixer auf 0

"Thunar-Problem" -> Lösung per revdep-rebuild

"GVFS kompiliert nicht" -> Code unvollständig gepostet.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Gentoo ist so ziemlich der Gegenteil von KISS und Portage wirkt ziemlich undurchdacht....Arch Linux ist sehr viel besser als Gentoo, ich hatte noch nie probleme mit irgentedwas.

 

Du kommst hier her, willst Gentoo als Testing-Version installieren, ohne wirklich das Handbuch zu benutzen. Dir fällt es weiterhin relativ schwer, Code-Tags für den Quellcode zu verwenden. Irgendwas klappt nicht, aber wir und/oder Gentoo sind dran Schuld?

Erinnert mich irgendwie daran.

----------

## bell

Ja, Funtoo ist etwas Mutiger im Sinne dass vieles was bei Gentoo noch testing ist dort bereits stable. Aber an sonsten ist es voll Gentoo-Kompatibel. Es ist also "nur" ein Gentoo Overlay mit eigenen Stages. Hatte schon ein Paar Installationen mit Funtoo-Stages gemacht, anschließend die "Testings" freigeschaltet und dann ganz normal als Gentoo ohne den Funtoo-Overlay weiter gefahren. Du kannst auch umgekehrt ein Gentoo nemen, Funtoo-Overlay einbinden und damit den Funtoo-Stand fahren. Btw. Hattest Du bei Deinem Gentoo-Ausflug überhaupt die Fülle der Overlays kennengelernt? Gentoo dezentralisiert sich. Die Entwicklung wird themen-orientiert in Overlays ausgelagert. Im Haupt-Zweig ist dadurch etwas weniger los.

```
# layman -L | wc -l

384
```

+ weitere Overlays die bei Layman nicht registriert sind.   :Smile: 

Neben Funtoo kannst Du dir auch Sabayon anschauen. Dort wird auch vieles binär aktualisiert so wie Du es magst.

Das Gentoo-Universum ist groß http://distrowatch.com/search.php?basedon=Gentoo  :Cool: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ist nicht Grund genug, dass der ehemaliger Hauptentwickler von Gentoo einer der Funtoo Entwickler ist?

http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Choose_Funtoo

http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Funtoo_Linux

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   //Edit: Funtoo sieht besser aus. http://www.funtoo.org/wiki/Welcome 
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Btw.
> ...

 

Was haben die Probleme den jetzt mit Gentoo zu tun? Falls du denkst dass sie Ursache meiner Unzufridenheit mit Gentoo sind ...

PS: Kann man revdep-rebuild nicht in Portage einbauen als standart?

----------

## bell

 *Quote:*   

> PS: Kann man revdep-rebuild nicht in Portage einbauen als standart?

 Ist es, ab Version 2.2  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

Erst willst Du KISS und behauptest, Gentoo wäre keines, jetzt haste mal 'one job, one tool' und da passt es auch wieder nicht.

Und ja, Deine Postings hier haben schon den Eindruck erweckt, Du wärst schon an eher einfacheren Problemen gescheitert und das wäre mit ursächlich für Deinen zweiten gescheiterten Versuch mit Gentoo.

----------

## Randy Andy

Eine Persiflage auf Portage.

 *Quote:*   

> Frei interpretiert schrieb Beelzebub sinngemäß:

 

Euer Portage ist für mich die reinste Sabotage,

drum sag ich nun: "Gentoo, leck mich am Arsch eh."

Du sagst es ist das Gegenteil von KISS,

doch ich finde, da redest Du DRISS.

Dagegen hälst Du von Pacman viel,

doch ich sage, das ist doch nur ein Spiel.

Den Speischer-Verbrauch findest Du noch ok,

doch da dachte ich nur, oh je, oh je!

Mancher hier hält dein Statement für 'ne Blamage,

drum geh ruhig zurück, in deine Arche.

Humorvollen Abschiedsgruß,

Andy.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Reife scheint hier einigen zu fehlen.

//Edit: Ich wollte mit meinem Post lediglich meine Unzufriedenheit mit (Gentoo) Linux zum ausdruck bringen.. was GNOME gerade abzieht ist ein verdamter **** , weshalb ich gleichzeitig auch noch Probleme mit meiner DE/wm habe.Ich mag Gnome3, aber die Richtung in welche das ganze geht (GNOME4 OS)und wie sturr die Entwickler sind.. Damit kann ich Gnome3 nicht nutzen. Ich bin gerade bei LXDE, was mir zugefallen scheint. Jedoch habe ich auf den Weg dahin verschiedenste DE/wms getested. Dies hat mir einige Probleme bereitet unter Gentoo, da Portage (oder meine unkenntnis) beim deinstallieren einiges überlässt. Was ich mit Kiss meinte, war das man bei der Installation zum Beispiel für die localisierung viele Dateien editirer muss, das ist bei arch anders (kiss). Bei den Deamons ist es ähnlich.[Scherz] Ich mang manchmal zu schnell handeln, aber ich handel immer richtig. [/Scherz]

----------

## cryptosteve

Habe ich mir auch so gedacht, als ich aus https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?id=22022 den ersten Satz gelesen habe.

Und ich sag noch, eigentlich war die Idee von Anfang an zum Scheitern verurteilt, weil der Umstiegswille eigentlich nicht so richtig da gewesen ist und da wirst Du mir glatt noch Dreistigkeit vor.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht, weshalb ein Distriwechsel eigentlich absurd ist. [ ... ] Ich bin immer noch überrascht von Arch, wie schnell und stable es ist, obwohl es so aktuell ist.

 

Vielleicht spielst Du in Zukunft besser mit Leuten, die da auch Bock drauf haben ... aber der zweite Poster im o.g. Thread hat's ja auch von Anfang an gut eingeschätzt bei Dir ... tsst ..

----------

## Beelzebub_

Friede sei mit dir.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

@Beelzebub_

Jetzt mach mal hier nicht auf dicke Hose. Den ganzen Mist den du jetzt schreibst und überhaupt warum Gentoo nix taugt usw. Ersteinmal war nach deinem

ersten Thread relative klar das du noch sehr jung bist oder sagen wir mal du bist etwas "besonderes". Eigentlich wurde dir in diesem Forum mit deiner "Art"

oder mit deinen Geistigen Fähigkeiten schon mehr geholfen wie in den meisten anderen Userforen (für mein Geschmack schon zu viel). Jetzt brauchst du nicht

noch frech werden.

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  ...bin ich einfach nur zu dumm?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Du bist nicht in der Lage ein Handbuch zu lesen und abzuarbeiten. Selber nachzudenken fällt bei dir auch aus wegen ist nicht. Bist unfähig Code tags zu benutzen und

"saust" dein Fragen hier ins Thread und bist wohl auch noch der Meinung das man dich trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung dies zu ändern noch erst nimmt. 

Tipps die dir gegeben werden nicht angenommen bzw. du möchtest es noch besser wissen. Das sich ein ebuild nicht bei dir nicht Installieren/bauen lässt weil

das mit z.B. sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.5 aus testing/unstable nicht zusammen passt war hier sicherlich auch mehren klar, aber wieso mit dir Streiten. Was willst du

eigentlich?  Jetzt auf einmal ist sogar Portage für dein scheitern schult und undurchdacht ist es auch noch. Dann ist es ja gut das hier mal ein Profi vorbeischaut und

denn devs Bescheid sagt. Wo du dann auf einer offiziellen Seite von Gentoo gelesen haben willst das die Vorteile von Gentoo die Geschwindigkeit ist bleib auch dein

Geheimnis. Könnt noch weiterschreiben habe aber keine Lust mehr. Und wie versprochen zu deiner Frage, entweder du bist noch relativ Jung oder wenn nicht dann 

ein deutliches Ja

Jetzt hier noch Frech zu werden kannst du dir sparen. Mach dich nicht noch mehr Lächerlich wie du es eh schon gemacht hast. 

MfG

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke, ihr habt recht.

~Es tut mir Leid~

//Edit: Shen Long, im Arch Linux Foren findest du keine Trolle.

----------

## musv

https://bbs.archlinux.de/viewtopic.php?pid=289167#p289167

Ich mag den Typ.   :Cool: 

Beelzebub_: 

Das war Gentoo, der zweite Versuch. Ich weiß nicht, woran's beim ersten Versuch gescheitert ist, aber zumindest hast du jetzt eine ganze Menge hilfreicher Infos bekommen. Wenn in ein oder zwei Jahren dann Dein dritter Versuch folgt, dann schaffst du's und bist ein Profi.

----------

## cryptosteve

Danke musv, jetzt weiss ich auch endlich, worauf sich der letzte Satz bzgl. ShenLong bezieht. Ich hatte schon den halben Thread abgesucht und mich gewundert.  :Smile: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Kennt jemand gute freie E-Books über Gentoo? (zur not auch gerne auf englisch)

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich habe ein paar Fragen:

 :Arrow:  Wie arbeite ich mit slots?

 :Arrow:  Wie funktioniert das Maskieren?

 :Arrow:  Wie kann ich einzelnen Paketen USE-Flags zuweisen?

 :Arrow:  Worum handelt es sich bei der Worldfile?

 :Arrow:  Was sind Overlays, wie funktionieren sie?

Es reichen mir auch gute Links zu den Antworten.

Danke im Vorhinein.

----------

## bell

Bist Du wieder da?    :Surprised: 

Eigentlich sollte alles im offiziellen Handbuch beschrieben sein (welches Dir schon mehrmals nahegelegt wurde)http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml Die von Dir genannten Punkte wirst Du bei "Arbeiten mit Gentoo" finden. 

An sonsten zB: http://bit.ly/PzO3sC

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich war wieder da.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Kennt jemand gute freie E-Books über Gentoo? (zur not auch gerne auf englisch)

 

Klar, ein sehr gutes sogar ...

http://www.fosdoc.de/fosdoc_openbooks.html

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke, das ist super!

----------

## cryptosteve

Jau, das liest sich auch sehr flüssig und angenehm. Ich habe es mir mehrfach durchgelesen und finde es einfach super.

Edit: Damit dürften sich auch Deine o.g. Fragen beantworten lassen ...

----------

## cryptosteve

Achja, nochwas, mehr eine Übersicht als ein richtiges HOWTO, meiner Meinung nach aber sehr gelungen ... bin ich auch gerade vor kurzem drüber gestolpert:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7107390.html#7107390

----------

## Beelzebub_

Danke! Das sieht schon mal sehr gut aus  :Wink: 

Werde es später mal komplet lesen und Rückmeldung geben, vielen Dank.

----------

## bell

Nicht direkt ein e-Book aber eine gute Sammlung von Problemlösungen Tipps und Tricks: http://www.gentoofreunde.org/node/175

Da Gentoo ja rollt und somit keine Releases hat, wirst Du bei jedem Buch das Problem finden dass es bei der Erscheinung nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist. Deswegen bevorzuge ich Internet-Recherche.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wobei sich die Internet-Recherche mit genau dem selben Problem rumschlägt ...  :Smile: 

----------

## musv

Gentoo, der 3. Versuch?   :Cool: 

 :Arrow:  Wie arbeite ich mit slots?

eix zeigt Dir verfügbare Slots an:

```
 eix -e gtk+

[U] x11-libs/gtk+

     Available versions:  

   (1)   *1.2.10-r12

   (2)   *2.24.8-r1 *2.24.10-r1 (~)2.24.11 (~)2.24.11-r1

   (3)   *3.0.12-r1 *3.2.3 *3.2.4-r1 (~)3.4.3 (~)3.4.3-r1 (~)3.4.4
```

Installation könntest du dann mit:

```
emerge gtk+:3
```

machen, wobei man die gtk+ nicht explizit sondern als Abhängigkeit installiert.

 :Arrow:  Wie funktioniert das Maskieren?

/etc/portage/package.mask/xyz.mask

z.B:

grub-0.99 sperren und grub2 installieren: sys-boot/grub:0

kde-meta ab 4.8.4 nicht installieren >=kde-base/kde-meta-4.8.4

 :Arrow:  Wie kann ich einzelnen Paketen USE-Flags zuweisen?

/etc/portage/package.use/xyz.use

 :Arrow:  Worum handelt es sich bei der Worldfile?

Verzeichnis aller explizit installierten Pakete. Abhängigkeiten sollten dort nicht auftauchen.

 :Arrow:  Was sind Overlays, wie funktionieren sie?

Zusatzrepositories. So ähnlich wie aur unter Arch. Einbindung per layman

Steht aber auch alles hier.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

wenn kdm bzw ein vergleichbarer Dienst unter Gentoo nicht start, ist startx ein guter Test. Meist seiht man da die xorg fehler, zum schließen von dem xterm Befehl "exit" ggf in den ganzen offenen Konsolen.

----------

## Beelzebub_

@Schorchgrinder Etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen... trozdem netter Tipp.

@musv Kann man das noch Versuch nennen?^^

Was die Installation betrifft bin ich ein richtiger Profi geworden, wenn man das so oft macht.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Mein ganzes System ist nun auf Deutsch außer Firerox.

Warum, ich verstehe das nicht so ganz? Ich habe alles nach Anleitung konfiguriert nur bei Firefox...  [gelöst]

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Warum, ich verstehe das nicht so ganz? Ich habe alles nach Anleitung konfiguriert nur bei Firefox...  [gelöst]

 Verrate uns doch bitte auch, wie Du es gelöst hast.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Es war sehr simpel. Einfach unter den Firefoxaddons die deutsche Sprachunterstüzung aktivieren.

//Edit: Ich werde bei gegebener Zeit noch einmal alle "Probleme/Fehler von mir zusammenfassen, damit andere sich dran orientieren können.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich möchte gimp aus ~amd64 installieren, erhalte aber ein paar blockaden. Wie verhalte ich mich da?

```

emerge -av gimp 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1  1,095 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-libs/babl-0.1.10  USE="mmx sse (-altivec) (-introspection) -vala" 440 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libexif-0.6.21  USE="nls static-libs -doc" 1,337 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.21.1-r1  USE="nls zlib -contrib -doc -examples -xmp" LINGUAS="de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 2,935 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30.0-r2  USE="-doc -test" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ~] gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1 [2.34.2] USE="gtk introspection -doc -tools (-gtk3%)" 495 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-libs/gegl-0.2.0  USE="cairo exif ffmpeg jpeg mmx png sdl sse svg -debug -graphviz (-introspection) -jpeg2k -lensfun -lua -openexr -raw -umfpack -v4l -vala" 7,327 kB

[ebuild  N    ~] media-gfx/gimp-2.8.2  USE="alsa bzip2 dbus exif jpeg lcms mmx mng pdf png python sse svg tiff udev -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -gnome -jpeg2k -postscript -smp -webkit -wmf -xpm" LINGUAS="de -am -ar -ast -az -be -bg -br -ca -ca@valencia -cs -csb -da -dz -el -en_CA -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mk -ml -ms -my -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -ta -te -th -tr -tt -uk -vi -xh -yi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" 19,689 kB

[blocks B      ] <dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0 ("<dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.32.0" is blocking dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1)

Total: 9 packages (1 upgrade, 8 new), Size of downloads: 33,351 kB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.30.0-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 required by (app-text/poppler-0.18.4-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.12 required by (x11-libs/libnotify-0.7.5::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.2 required by (sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.0 required by (x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r203::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.14 required by (x11-libs/libwnck-2.31.0::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.8 required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.6.7 required by (dev-libs/atk-2.2.0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.16::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.10.1 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-3.2.4-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.5 required by (net-libs/libsoup-2.36.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection required by (sys-fs/udev-171-r6::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.24.1-r1::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.29 required by (dev-python/pygobject-3.0.4::gentoo, installed)

    >=dev-libs/gobject-introspection-0.9.3 required by (x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.10-r1::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.32.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common required by (gnome-base/librsvg-2.36.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Ich denke, wenn ich ~amd64 fahren würde hätte ich solche Probleme nicht. Deshalb frage ich mich, was ich an wissen brauche um ~amd64 erfolgreich zu fahren.

----------

## cryptosteve

Das wichtigste Wissen wäre z.B., wie man einen solchen Block erfolgreich auflöst.  :Smile: 

----------

## Beelzebub_

Dank Max Steel weis ich das nun.

Im Prinzip ist der umstieg jetzt vollendet(~amd64).  :Wink: 

(Das obige Problem ist gelöst)

----------

## Beelzebub_

So, noch einmal ein großen Dank an alle Helfer, welche mir geholfen letztendlich erfolgreich auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Auch wenn wir unsere Probleme hatten. 

 :Arrow:   Ihr wart großartig! <3

Ich werde später noch mal alle meine Probleme, wichtige Änderungen der Installation in einem anderen Thared für neu Nutzer zusammenfassen. Ich bin ja gerade so gut mit der Installation vertraut. Auch wenn einige meinen ich würde die Handbücher nicht lesen oder ähnliches, hoffe ich ich werde mit Respekt behandelt. 

Learning by doing!

(Weshalb ich das Handbuch nicht mag, dass gelernte ist dadurch nur schwach gespeichert, was ihr bei eurer nächsten Installation merken werdet.  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## musv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> (Weshalb ich das Handbuch nicht mag, dass gelernte ist dadurch nur schwach gespeichert, was ihr bei eurer nächsten Installation merken werdet.  )

 

Hmm, also im Gegensatz zu Windows sind meine Gentoo-Installationen eigentlich eher viele Jahre im Einsatz. Und wenn ich dann tatsächlich mal irgendwo Gentoo von Grund auf wieder installieren muss, hat sich soviel verändert, dass ich dann doch wieder das Handbuch für ein paar spezielle Sachen brauch.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ja, und wie man ein Betriebssystem installiert, ist auch so ziemlich die uninteressanteste Information, die man sich in seinem Hirn speichern kann. Wie man seine Dienste richtig konfiguriert und sicher ans Netz bringt, ist da schon deutlich wichtiger. Daher lieber Handbuch für die Installation zur Hilfe nehmen und den Rest dafür richtig kapieren.

Man muss nicht alles wissen, aber man sollte wissen, wo was steht ...

----------

## Beelzebub_

Nein, das Motto "Das kann ich ja googlen" ist das schädlichste für einen selbst.

Dadurch bilden sich im Gehirn keine neuen Verknüpfungen (Synapsen). Dies führt dazu, dass man Demenz anfälliger ist und man sich die gesuchten Informationen nicht mehr abspeichert, weil man sie ja eh "googlen" kann. Man spricht auch von Digitaler Demenz (Demenz = geistiger Verfall). 

Dadurch, dass ich nicht strickt nach dem Handbuch gegangen bin, habe ich  - wie erkannt - Fehler gemacht. 

Jedoch haben die ganzen Fehler mir geholfen das System zu verstehen und ich weis nun genau wo die ganzen configs, mit welchem Inhalt, liegen.

Wem es nur um die schnelle Installation geht, der gehe einfach stumpf das Handbuch ab.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Dadurch bilden sich im Gehirn keine neuen Verknüpfungen (Synapsen). Dies führt dazu, dass man Demenz anfälliger ist und man sich die gesuchten Informationen nicht mehr abspeichert, weil man sie ja eh "googlen" kann. Man spricht auch von Digitaler Demenz (Demenz = geistiger Verfall). 

 

Du guckst zuviel "Günther Jauch" und glaubst dort auch noch den falschen 'Propheten'. Es ging hier nur um die Gentoo-Installation, nicht um das Ergooglen grundsätzlich jedweder Information. Ich schrieb extra dazu, dass man zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Dingen unterscheiden muss. Das lernst Du aber spätestens im Berufsleben, denn da willst du ja auch nicht Telefonbuch und Kartenwerk auswendig lernen

----------

## Beelzebub_

Ich mache mir jetzt gar nicht erst die Mühe mit einem ******* zu diskutieren.

Have a nice day!

Für musv //Edit:  

1) Ich schaue kein Fernsehen d.h. auch kein "Günther Jauch" 

2)  *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  ..und glaubst dort auch noch den falschen 'Propheten' 

  Dieser Prophet welchen Sie meinen ist ist wahrscheinlich Manfred Spitzer. Begründung bitte, ansonsten Prof. Dr. med. Dr. phil. Manfred Spitzer ist ein renommierter Psychologe und Neurowissenschaftler. [Fakt]

3)   *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  Es ging hier nur um die Gentoo-Installation, nicht um das Ergooglen grundsätzlich jedweder Information. 

  Es ging darum, das die Informationen (Handbuch) so einfach zugänglich sind, das das Gehirn sie nicht speichert, weil man weis man kann ja eben nachschauen. Der Zusammenhang ist eigentlich klar.

4)   *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>  Ich schrieb extra dazu, dass man zwischen wichtigen und unwichtigen Dingen unterscheiden muss. 

  Sie haben geschrieben "Wie man seine Dienste richtig konfiguriert und sicher ans Netz bringt, ist da schon deutlich wichtiger". Diese Informationen gehören zu den Handbuchinfos und man lernt sie meiner Meinung nach immer noch am besten bei der Anwendung d.h. unter anderem wenn man Fehler macht.

5)   *cryptosteve wrote:*   

>   Das lernst Du aber spätestens im Berufsleben, denn da willst du ja auch nicht Telefonbuch und Kartenwerk auswendig lernen

   Entschuldigen Sie, aber das Beispiel ist zusammenhanglos und macht keinen Sinn. (Handbuch = Telefonbuch?)

----------

## musv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Ich mache mir jetzt gar nicht erst die Mühe mit einem IDIOTEN (tut mir (nicht) leid, ist aber wahr) zu diskutieren.

 

Tztztz, diesen Status hattest du doch schon mal überwunden. Ich weiß nicht, wie alt du bist. Aber du solltest etwas ruhiger werden und lernen, mit Kritik umzugehen. Geduld und Gelassenheit ist besonders bei Gentoo eine hilfreiche Eigenschaft.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Ganze sollte eigentlich schon längst abgeschlossen sein.

Aber da es wohl immer wieder weiter geht, mache ich diesen Thread zu.

@Beelzebub_: Bitte achte auf Deine Wortwahl!

----------

